# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Homeschooling (տնային կրթություն). դրական և բացասական կողմերը

## Chuk

Այս թեման ստեղծվել է «*Homeschooling. հարցազրույց մի ծնողի հետ*» թեմայից առաջացած 60 գրառումների հիման վրա: Ինչպես ցույց տվեց վերոնշյալ թեմայում քննարկումները, կա հարցը համակողմանի քննարկելու կարիք ու ցանկություն: Հարցազրույցի թեմայում այն շեղում էր բուն թեմայի ֆորմատն ու որոշ դեպքերում ակամա անձնականացվում հարցազրույցի տվողի հետ, մինչդեռ վերջինս ունի սեփական ընտրություն կատարելու իրավունքը՝ չհակասելով իր երկրի օրենքներին:

Մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրի հարցի հետ կապված կարծիքները չեն առնչվում տվյալ հարցազրույց տվողին, դրանք ավելի գլոբալ են, ընդհանուր երևույթի ու մոտեցումների նկատմամբ կարծիքներ են: 

Ինչպես երևի գիտեք homeschooling մականունը (հաշիվը) ստեղծվել էր հատուկ այդ հարցազրույցի համար, տեխնիկապես սահմանափակելով ակումբում վերջինիս մուտքը միայն «Ակումբի անցուդարձ» բաժնում: Ներկայումս ես հանում եմ այդ սահմանափակումը, homeschooling-ն իրավունք ունի մասնակցել բոլոր բաժինները քննարկումներին, այդ թվում, լիահույս եմ, որ կմասնակցի այս թեմայի քննարկումներին: Իր մասնակցությունն արժեքավոր կլինի, քանի որ քննարկման բացառիկներից է, ով անմիջական շփում ունի տնային կրթության հետ, շատ դեպքերում հարցին ավելի տեղեկացված է, քան այլոք, ինչն իհարկե չի նշանակում, որ իր կարծիքներ ու մոտեցումները աներկբա ճշմարտություն են:

Համոզված եմ, որ քննարկումը կշարունակվի քաղաքակիրթ, առանց անձնական վիրավորանքների:

----------


## Chuk

> Տգեղ ո՞ւմ/ինչի՞ նկատմամբ։ Ես բանավեճի դեմ չեմ, արե՛ք։ Ցավոք, ես ինքս ոչ դրա ժամանակըը ունեմ, ոչ էլ հավես։ Ու իմաստն էլ շատ չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ գտնում եմ, որ քանի դեռ ծնողը ֆիզիկական կամ էմոցիոնալ վնասվածքներ չի հասցնում իր երեխային, իրավասու է ինքն ընտրել իր երեխաների կրթության ձևն ու միջոցը։ Նաև, քանի որ տնային կրթությունը շատ ինդիվիդուալ է, «ընդհանուր գաղափարի» մասին խոսելը անշնորհակալ գործ է։ Ու եթե հարգում ենք ծնողի իրավունքը երեխայի կրթության ընտրության մեջ ու զերծ ենք մնում ընդհանուր գաղափարական զրույցներից, ապա հանգում ենք հարց-ու-պատասխան ֆորմատին։ Բայց դե, նորից, բանավիճեք ցանկացողների հետ։ Եթե այս կամ այն կողմը հարցեր կունենա իրական փորձ ունեցող մարդուն, ուրախությամբ կպատասխանեմ դրանց։


Տգեղ կլինի Ձեր նկատմամբ: Որովհետև ակամա բանավեճը կլինի Ձեր հետ: Կստացվի, որ դուք եկել եք ուղղակի պատմելու ձեր ընտրության մասին, իսկ ես ու ուրիշները նստել ու համոզում ենք, որ սխալ բան եք արել: Բայց իրականում իմ ասելիքում ձեր դեպքը բացակայում է: Նորից ու նորից ուզում եմ ընդգծել, որ առանձին դեպքերում հոմսքուլինգը կարող է շատ ավելի լավ լինել երեխայի համար, քան ընդհանուրը: Ու ես լիահույս եմ, որ ձեր դեպքը էդ լավ դեպքերից է:

Բայց ես չեմ կարող խոսել զուտ ձեր դեպքից ու համարել որ ամեն ինչ կանաչ, գեղեցիկ, սիրուն, փարթամ, հաճելի է: Իմ վերաբերմունքը վերաբերում է ընդհանուր երևույթին, ու ես չեմ կարող կտրվել ընդհանուրից, մանավանդ որ ձեր գրառումները դեռ միայն ապացուցում են, որ ընդհանուրի մասին իմ պատկերացումը ճիշտ է:

Տեսեք, ընդամենը մի քանի բառ փոխանակեցինք հոմսքուլինգն ընտրելուց կրոնական ֆակտորի մասին: Ձեր դեպքում հավանաբար այդ ֆակտորը չի եղել ու դուք անկեղծ հավատում եք, որ դեպքերի մեծ մասում այն դեր չունի: Արդյունքում դուք նայում եք հետազոտությունը, դրանից ֆիլտրում միայն ձեր այդ տեսակետը հիմնավորող ֆակտրը, ու կտրում, շպրտում եք մի կողմ հետազոտության մյուս հատվածը, մեզ էլ որպես անհերքելի ճշմարտություն ներկայացնում, որ միայն 20 տոկոսն է կրոնական պատճառով ընտրում: Կրկնում եմ, ձեր իսկ բերած հետազոտությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ ավելի քան 60 տոկոսի դեպքում կրոնական ֆակտրը չափազանց մեծ նշանակություն ունի: Դուք ասում եք, որ որպես առաջնային ընդամենը 16 տոկոսն է նշել: Իհարկե, որովհետև առաջնային նպատակ առանձնացնելը շատ բարդ է: Երբ ձեզ այս թեմայում նույն հարցը տվեցին, դուք պատասխանեցիք «որովհետև ունեմ այդ հնարավորությունը»: Դա պատասխան չէ, դա պատճառ չէ: Պատճառները բազմաթիվ են ու դուք ինքներդ շատ մեծ դժվարությամբ կառանձնացնեք առաջնային պատճառը, որտև պատճառների համախումբ է, որ բերել է ձեզ այդ որոշմանը: Ձեր դեպքում կարող է պատճառներից որևէ մեկը կրոնականը չի եղել: Իսկ այ վաթսուն տոկոսից ավելիի դեպքերում եղել է կարևոր պատճառներից մեկը, իսկ 16 տոկոսի դեպքում էն աստիճանի կարևոր, որ առանց տատանվելու որպես առաջնային են նշել, էդ էն դեպքում, որ մնացած առաջնային պատճառներն էլ շատ չեն տարբերվում տոկոսայինով: Հասկանու՞մ եք, ինչ լրջագույն հետազոտական տվյալ աչքի առաջ ունենալով անտեսում եք: Սա ընդամենը մի հարցն ա:

Դուք անընդհատ նշում եք, որ հոմսքուլերների վիճակագրությամբ զբաղվելը անշնորհակալ գործ է: Ճիշտ եք: Ու պատկերացնու՞մ եք, թե դա ինչ սարսափելի ա: Այսինքն փաստացի բացակայում ա ամբողջական պատկերը, թե ինչ հետևանքների ա բերում հոմսքուլինգը: Օքեյ, գիտենք մի քանի պուպուշ դեպքի մասին, գիտենք նաև մի քանի անասուն դեպքի մասին, գաղափարի կրողները պուպուշների մասին ինֆոն են տարածում, հակառակորդները՝ անասունի մասին: Իսկ արդյունքում իրական պատկեր ոչ մեկս չի տեսնում, չկա, որտև հոմսքուլերների վիճակագրությամբ զբաղվելն անշնորհակալ գործ է: Ինքներդ շփվել ու հանդիպել եք դեպքերի, որ դուր են գալիս, լավն է: Ու՞: Իսկ մնացածը: Պատից այն կո՞ղմը:

Օքեյ: Գիտենք դեպքեր, որ էս ու էն հոմսքուլերները մեծ հաջողության են հասել, էդ մասին հպարտ հայտարարում են: Իսկ ընդհանուր դպրոց գնացողների նման դեպքերը քի՞չ են, թե մինիմում 20 անգամ ավելի շատ: 20 անգամ, որտև հանրակրթական դպրոց գնացողներն էլ են 20 անգամ ավելի շատ:

Ծնողի իրավունքը հարգելը, ժամանակակից աշխարհում, շատ բարդ բան է: Շատ դեպքերում պետք է չհարգել: Օրինակ որտև կտտցրած ա, ու չի ուզում իրա հիվանդ երեխային բուժի: Քաղաքակրթության էս փուլում հասել ենք նրան, որ շատ իրավունքներ ու պարտականություններ օրենքով ենք սահմանում, որպեսզի կտտցրած դեպքերի դեմն առնենք: 

Եկեք ճիշտ հասկանանք իրար. եթե իմ երկրի օրենքները ու իմ ֆինանսական միջոցները ներեն, բացառված չի, որ ես էլ ընտրեմ հոմսքուլինգը, վստահ լինելով իմ վրա, իմանալով, որ ես շատ ավելին կարող եմ տալ զավակիս, կազմակերպելով այնպես, որ որևէ բանի պակաս չունենա: Բայց եթե օրենքը ինձ թույլատրում է դա անել, ուրեմն թույլատրում է նաև կտտցրածներին, իսկ ինքը իր երեխային կարող է տալ էն, ինչը ժամանակակից աշխարհի պատկերացումներով երեխայի իրավունքների բռնի ոտնահարում է: Ու փաստացի չկա վերահսկողության ճկուն մեխանիզմներ: Բառադի վիճակ ա: Էս դեպքում իմ նման մտածողները ասում են ջհանդամ, թող իմ երեխեն էլ սովորական դպրոց գնա, բայց չվտանգեմ մի ուրիշ երեխայի՝ կտտցրած ծնողի պատճառով:

Սա ա հիմնական փիլիսոփայությունը, որի մասին ուզում եմ խոսել, առանց դետալների մեջ մտնելու:

----------

John (21.10.2016), Sambitbaba (21.10.2016), Աթեիստ (21.10.2016), Նաիրուհի (21.10.2016)

----------


## homeschooling

> Տգեղ կլինի Ձեր նկատմամբ: Որովհետև ակամա բանավեճը կլինի Ձեր հետ: Կստացվի, որ դուք եկել եք ուղղակի պատմելու ձեր ընտրության մասին, իսկ ես ու ուրիշները նստել ու համոզում ենք, որ սխալ բան եք արել: Բայց իրականում իմ ասելիքում ձեր դեպքը բացակայում է: Նորից ու նորից ուզում եմ ընդգծել, որ առանձին դեպքերում հոմսքուլինգը կարող է շատ ավելի լավ լինել երեխայի համար, քան ընդհանուրը: Ու ես լիահույս եմ, որ ձեր դեպքը էդ լավ դեպքերից է:


ԻՆչպես ասեցի, ես դեմ չեմ բանավեճերի, բայց մտադրություն չունեմ դրանցում մասնակցելու։ Ու դուք նորից բառեր եք դնում բերանս։ Իրավունք եք ձեզ վերապահում ենթադրություններ անել թե կոնկրետ ինչու եմ ես այդ վիճակագրությունը ավելի անկարևոր համարում քան երկրորդը, այնինչ հանգիստ կարող էիք հարցնել իմ իսկ պատճառաբանությունը։ Ու ստացվում է, որ ոչ թե Chuk-ն ու homeschooling-ն են բանավիճում, այլ բանավիճում են մի կողմից Chuk-ը, մյուս կողմից էլ Chuk-ի ենթադրված homeschooling-ը։

Իսկ բուն վիճակագրության թեմայով. բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ ձեր տեսանկյունի հետ։ Երբ օգտագործվում է նախորոք առաջարկված պատասխաններով հարցաթերթիկ (այլ ոչ թե բաց հարցերով), բնական է, որ կրոնական արժեքներ ունեցող մարդը, որը բնականին կուզենա այդ արժեքները փոխանցել զավակներին, մի թռչնիկ կդնի նաև «կրոնական ուսմունքների մատուցումը երեխաներին» տարբերակի դիմաց։ Ու մեկը ինձ համար հեչ անակընկալ չէ, որ այս տոկոսները ահագին մոտ են ԱՄՆ-ում կրոնականների թվերին։ Բայց երբ հարցը մանրամասնում է «ամենակարևոր պատճառը», բնական է նաև ենթադրել, որ մարդիկ իսկապես ընտրում են ամենակարևորը, ոչ թե առաջարկված պատճառներից բոլոր նրանք, որ քիչ թե շատ բռնում են (օրինակ նոմինալ կրոնավոր մարդը, ով կարևորում է իր երեխաների հետ 10 պատվիրանների մասին զրույց ունենալը շատ հանգիստ կարող է սա համարել «կրոնական ուսմունքի մատուցում», բայց հաստատ չի համարի կրոնական կրթության ապահովումը որպես հոումսքուլինգի հիմնական պատճառ)։ Ու հավատացած եղեք, առաջարկված տարբերակներից «հիմնական պատճառ» ընտրելը շատ հեշտ է գոնե իսկ մնացած տարբերակների մերժմամբ։

Չեմ համարում վիճակագրության պակասը սարսափելի։ Այ որ հոումսքուլինգը դառնա մեյնսթրիմ, այդ դեպքում իհարկե լավ կլինի այդպիսի վիճակագրություն ունենալը, բայց այդ դեպքում դա շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի ի կատար ածել։ Իսկ ընդհանուր դպրոցական տարիքի երեխաների  3% տանը կրթվածները մեծ առմամբ համընդհանուր վիճակագրության սխալի սահմանի կարգի է։ Պատից այն կողմերը իրենք են որոշում։ Ու հավատացած եղեք, որ դպրոցներում «վարի գնացողները» հաստատ ավելի շատ են քան բոլոր հոումսքուլրները իրար հետ վերցված։ Ասածս է՝ հողմաղացների դեմ եք պատեարզմում։

Եթե ուշադիր լինեք, ես թեմայում ոչ մի տեղ չեմ բերել տանը կրթվածների ոչ մի հաջողակ կամ անհաջող դեպք, որևհետև տնային կրթության ինդիվիդուալությունը կամայական դեպք սարքում է sample size of 1։ Այդ հաջողակ դեպքերը սովորաբար բերվում են ի պատասխան «հոումսքուլինգով վարի եք տալու երեխաներին» կարծիքների՝ ցուցադրելով որ այդպիսի բացարձակ արտահայտությունները սխալ են։

Ծնողի իրավունքը հարգելն էլ շաաաաաաաաաաաատ պարզ բան է։ Ուղակի պիտի ձեր վերին դասի աթոռից իջնեք, ու հասկանաք, որ այդ երեխաներին ստեղծողը պիտի որ այդ երեխայի մասին շատ ավելի շատ հոգա քան դուք։ Հիվանդ երեխային չբուժելը քրեականորեն հետապնդվում է բոլոր քիչ թե շատ նորմալ երկրներում (անխնամքոտությամբ ֆիզիկական վնասվածք պատճառելու հոդվածներով) ու ծնողների իրավունքների հետ այնքան էլ կապ չունի։ Ու ինչպես ասեցի, վնասվածքներ պատճառելուց զատ, իմ համար ծնողների իրավունքները անքակտելի են։ Ու այստեղ ոչ մի բարդ բան չկա։ Իսկ օրենքը «կտտցրածներին» թույլատրելու համար. երեխային իմացյալ կամ անիմաց վնաս պաճառողը դա կանի անկախ նրանից երեխան դպրոց գնում է թե չէ։ Ու ձեր ասածը ավելի շատ սրան է նման. ես նորմալ եմ, մուրճով հարևանիս չեմ սպանի, բայց եթե ես մուրճը ձեռքս պահելու իրավունք ունեմ, ապա դրանով նաև օժտված են կտտցրածները, իսկ դրանք կարան հարևան էլ սպանել. հետևություն՝ մուրճը օրենքով արգելել է պետք։ Մի խոսքով աբսո՜ւրդ։

Արդեն նշել եմ, որ տնային կրթության մասին «ընդհանուր գաղափարական» բանավեճերը անիմաստ են դրա խիստ ինդիվիդուալության պատճառով։ Այսքանով «բերանս փակում» եմ մինչև ուղիղ (չբեռնված) հարցեր չտրվեն։

----------


## Chuk

> ԻՆչպես ասեցի, ես դեմ չեմ բանավեճերի, բայց մտադրություն չունեմ դրանցում մասնակցելու։ Ու դուք նորից բառեր եք դնում բերանս։ Իրավունք եք ձեզ վերապահում ենթադրություններ անել թե կոնկրետ ինչու եմ ես այդ վիճակագրությունը ավելի անկարևոր համարում քան երկրորդը, այնինչ հանգիստ կարող էիք հարցնել իմ իսկ պատճառաբանությունը։ Ու ստացվում է, որ ոչ թե Chuk-ն ու homeschooling-ն են բանավիճում, այլ բանավիճում են մի կողմից Chuk-ը, մյուս կողմից էլ Chuk-ի ենթադրված homeschooling-ը։
> 
> Իսկ բուն վիճակագրության թեմայով. բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ ձեր տեսանկյունի հետ։ Երբ օգտագործվում է նախորոք առաջարկված պատասխաններով հարցաթերթիկ (այլ ոչ թե բաց հարցերով), բնական է, որ կրոնական արժեքներ ունեցող մարդը, որը բնականին կուզենա այդ արժեքները փոխանցել զավակներին, մի թռչնիկ կդնի նաև «կրոնական ուսմունքների մատուցումը երեխաներին» տարբերակի դիմաց։ Ու մեկը ինձ համար հեչ անակընկալ չէ, որ այս տոկոսները ահագին մոտ են ԱՄՆ-ում կրոնականների թվերին։ Բայց երբ հարցը մանրամասնում է «ամենակարևոր պատճառը», բնական է նաև ենթադրել, որ մարդիկ իսկապես ընտրում են ամենակարևորը, ոչ թե առաջարկված պատճառներից բոլոր նրանք, որ քիչ թե շատ բռնում են (օրինակ նոմինալ կրոնավոր մարդը, ով կարևորում է իր երեխաների հետ 10 պատվիրանների մասին զրույց ունենալը շատ հանգիստ կարող է սա համարել «կրոնական ուսմունքի մատուցում», բայց հաստատ չի համարի կրոնական կրթության ապահովումը որպես հոումսքուլինգի հիմնական պատճառ)։ Ու հավատացած եղեք, առաջարկված տարբերակներից «հիմնական պատճառ» ընտրելը շատ հեշտ է գոնե իսկ մնացած տարբերակների մերժմամբ։
> 
> Չեմ համարում վիճակագրության պակասը սարսափելի։ Այ որ հոումսքուլինգը դառնա մեյնսթրիմ, այդ դեպքում իհարկե լավ կլինի այդպիսի վիճակագրություն ունենալը, բայց այդ դեպքում դա շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի ի կատար ածել։ Իսկ ընդհանուր դպրոցական տարիքի երեխաների  3% տանը կրթվածները մեծ առմամբ համընդհանուր վիճակագրության սխալի սահմանի կարգի է։ Պատից այն կողմերը իրենք են որոշում։ Ու հավատացած եղեք, որ դպրոցներում «վարի գնացողները» հաստատ ավելի շատ են քան բոլոր հոումսքուլրները իրար հետ վերցված։ Ասածս է՝ հողմաղացների դեմ եք պատեարզմում։
> 
> Եթե ուշադիր լինեք, ես թեմայում ոչ մի տեղ չեմ բերել տանը կրթվածների ոչ մի հաջողակ կամ անհաջող դեպք, որևհետև տնային կրթության ինդիվիդուալությունը կամայական դեպք սարքում է sample size of 1։ Այդ հաջողակ դեպքերը սովորաբար բերվում են ի պատասխան «հոումսքուլինգով վարի եք տալու երեխաներին» կարծիքների՝ ցուցադրելով որ այդպիսի բացարձակ արտահայտությունները սխալ են։
> 
> Ծնողի իրավունքը հարգելն էլ շաաաաաաաաաաաատ պարզ բան է։ Ուղակի պիտի ձեր վերին դասի աթոռից իջնեք, ու հասկանաք, որ այդ երեխաներին ստեղծողը պիտի որ այդ երեխայի մասին շատ ավելի շատ հոգա քան դուք։ Հիվանդ երեխային չբուժելը քրեականորեն հետապնդվում է բոլոր քիչ թե շատ նորմալ երկրներում (անխնամքոտությամբ ֆիզիկական վնասվածք պատճառելու հոդվածներով) ու ծնողների իրավունքների հետ այնքան էլ կապ չունի։ Ու ինչպես ասեցի, վնասվածքներ պատճառելուց զատ, իմ համար ծնողների իրավունքները անքակտելի են։ Ու այստեղ ոչ մի բարդ բան չկա։ Իսկ օրենքը «կտտցրածներին» թույլատրելու համար. երեխային իմացյալ կամ անիմաց վնաս պաճառողը դա կանի անկախ նրանից երեխան դպրոց գնում է թե չէ։ Ու ձեր ասածը ավելի շատ սրան է նման. ես նորմալ եմ, մուրճով հարևանիս չեմ սպանի, բայց եթե ես մուրճը ձեռքս պահելու իրավունք ունեմ, ապա դրանով նաև օժտված են կտտցրածները, իսկ դրանք կարան հարևան էլ սպանել. հետևություն՝ մուրճը օրենքով արգելել է պետք։ Մի խոսքով աբսո՜ւրդ։
> ...


«Բերանը դնելու» արտահայտությամբ ինձ «զսպելով» արդեն որերորդ անգամն է «բերանս եք դնում» մտքեր, պիտակում եք ու եսիմինչ անում: Էլ «վերին բարձունք», էլ «բերանը դնող»: Խնդրում եմ թարգեք էդ տոնն ու ոճը, հակառակ դեպքում ես էլ ստիպված կլինեմ անցնել դրան:

Հիմա առարկայական: Թեև թեմայում արդեն էդ հարցն ու պատասխանն եղել է, խնդրում եմ, նշեք ձեր ընտրության ԱՌԱՋՆԱՅԻՆ պատճառը: Միակը: Դրանից հետո կփորձենք խոսել ու հասկանալ, այդ պատճառը բավարա՞ր էր հոմսքուլինգին անցնելու համար, թե՞ միայն մյուս պատճառների համադրությամբ:

Եվս մեկ հարց, քանի որ «նորմալ երկիր» սահմանում մտցրիք, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, այն երկրները, որտեղ օրենքով հոմսքուլինգն արգելվում է, նորմա՞լ են, թե՞ ոչ:

Մնացածին կանդրադառնամ ըստ անհրաժեշտության:

----------


## homeschooling

> «Բերանը դնելու» արտահայտությամբ ինձ «զսպելով» արդեն որերորդ անգամն է «բերանս եք դնում» մտքեր, պիտակում եք ու եսիմինչ անում: Էլ «վերին բարձունք», էլ «բերանը դնող»: Խնդրում եմ թարգեք էդ տոնն ու ոճը, հակառակ դեպքում ես էլ ստիպված կլինեմ անցնել դրան:


Այ Chuk ջան, բա սա 


> Արդյունքում դուք նայում եք հետազոտությունը, դրանից ֆիլտրում միայն ձեր այդ տեսակետը հիմնավորող ֆակտրը, ու կտրում, շպրտում եք մի կողմ հետազոտության մյուս հատվածը, մեզ էլ որպես անհերքելի ճշմարտություն ներկայացնում, որ միայն 20 տոկոսն է կրոնական պատճառով ընտրում:


«բերանը բառեր» դնել չի՞։

Ըստ իս, ուրիշ ծնողների իրավունքները քննարկման առարկա դարձնողներից «վերին դասության» հոտ է գալիս (մենք մեր երեխայի լավը գիտենք, բայց այդ թափթփուկների երեխաները մեղկ են դրանց ձեռքը)։ Եթե սխալ եմ հասկացել ձեր մոտեցում այլ ծնողների իրավունքների շուրջ՝ ներողություն եմ խնդրում։

Հարցերը.



> Հիմա առարկայական: Թեև թեմայում արդեն էդ հարցն ու պատասխանն եղել է, խնդրում եմ, նշեք ձեր ընտրության ԱՌԱՋՆԱՅԻՆ պատճառը: Միակը: Դրանից հետո կփորձենք խոսել ու հասկանալ, այդ պատճառը բավարա՞ր էր հոմսքուլինգին անցնելու համար, թե՞ միայն մյուս պատճառների համադրությամբ:


Այդ հետազոտության հարցաթերթիկի առաջարկած տարբերակից ես աներկյուղ կընտրեի «A desire to provide a nontraditional approach to child's education»։




> Եվս մեկ հարց, քանի որ «նորմալ երկիր» սահմանում մտցրիք, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, այն երկրները, որտեղ օրենքով հոմսքուլինգն արգելվում է, նորմա՞լ են, թե՞ ոչ:


Նորմալը վերաբերվում էր նորմալ քրեկան օրեսնդրություն ունեցող երկրները, ի տարբերություն, օրինակ, կրոնական օրենք ունեցողների, որտեղ մարդուն կարելի է կյանքից էլ զրկել ու անպատիժ մնալ։ Ու դա ասված էր հենց այդ կոնտեքստում։ Այնպես որ այդ օգտագործածս եզրը այլ կոնտեքստում օգտագործելը վառ օրինակ է «բեռնված» հարցի։

----------


## Chuk

> Այ Chuk ջան, բա սա 
> «բերանը բառեր» դնել չի՞։


ՈՉ:

Դա ձեր գրածների իմ մեկնաբանությունն է, թե՞ կհրամայեք չմեկնաբանել: Այդ դեպքում բարի եղեք, դուք էլ իմ գրածները մի մեկնաբանեք ու «բերանս բառեր մի դրեք»:




> Ըստ իս, ուրիշ ծնողների իրավունքները քննարկման առարկա դարձնողներից «վերին դասության» հոտ է գալիս (մենք մեր երեխայի լավը գիտենք, բայց այդ թափթփուկների երեխաները մեղկ են դրանց ձեռքը)։ Եթե սխալ եմ հասկացել ձեր մոտեցում այլ ծնողների իրավունքների շուրջ՝ ներողություն եմ խնդրում։


Ենթադրենք ըստ իս հոմսքուլ ընտրող ծնողները ինքնահավան, մեծամիտ մարդիկ են: Ձեր կարծիքով նորմա՞լ կլինի, որ ես տենց բաներ գրեմ: Ամեն դեպքում խնդիրը նորից չեք կարողանում գլոբալ նայել: Սա առանձին ծնողին խրատելու ու տեղն ընտրելու ձև չի, այլ երևույթի մասին պատկերացում: Որ ավելի հասկանալի լինի, փորձեք պատկերացնել, որ ես սենատոր եմ ու սենատում քննարկվում է էդ հարցը, ես ներկայացնում եմ իմ մոտեցումները ու դուք դեմքիս շրխկացնում եք «վերին դասությունը»: Դա ձեր կողմից կլիներ անպատասխանատու ու տգեղ վարքագիծ:





> Այդ հետազոտության հարցաթերթիկի առաջարկած տարբերակից ես աներկյուղ կընտրեի «A desire to provide a nontraditional approach to child's education»։


Փաստորեն ձեր առաջնային նպատակը դա ա: Էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ այլ ոչ տրադիցիոն տարբերակ չեք ընտրել: Օրինակ կարող էիք ընտրել մի փակ, անդուռ-անլուսամուտ սրահ, երեխային փակեիք էնտեղ, չթողնեիք քնել, կերակուր տայիք օրը մի անգամ ու ծեծով պարտադրեիք անընդհատ կարդալ:

Բայց դուք ընտրել եք հոմսքուլինգը: Ինչու՞, որովհետև կան տասնյակ պատճառներ, ինչի համար դուք ընդհանուր դպրոցը չեք հավանում ու տասնյակ պատճառներ, որ հավանում եք հոմսքուլինգը: Ու առանց դրանց թվարկման ու շեշտման ձեր «A desire to provide a nontraditional approach to child's education» պատասխանը կլինի առոչինչ: Փոխարենը կոնկրետ խնդիրների թվարկումն արդեն խոսում է ձեր ընտրության իրական պատճառների մասին: Հետևաբար առաջարկում եմ վերադառնալ հետազոտությանը ու նայել նախորդ աղյուսակը: Այնտեղ շատ բան է հասկացվում էս տարբերակն ընտրելու պատճառների մասին, ի տարբերերություն ոչինչ չասող «A desire to provide a nontraditional approach to child's education» պատասխանի: 





> Նորմալը վերաբերվում էր նորմալ քրեկան օրեսնդրություն ունեցող երկրները, ի տարբերություն, օրինակ, կրոնական օրենք ունեցողների, որտեղ մարդուն կարելի է կյանքից էլ զրկել ու անպատիժ մնալ։ Ու դա ասված էր հենց այդ կոնտեքստում։ Այնպես որ այդ օգտագործածս եզրը այլ կոնտեքստում օգտագործելը վառ օրինակ է «բեռնված» հարցի։


Նորմալ երկրներից շատերն ուղղակի արգելում են հոմսքուլինգը: Ու օրենսգրքերով արգելվում է երեխային զրկել կրթվելու իրավունքից: Մտածեք այս մասին:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ծնողի իրավունքը հարգելը, ժամանակակից աշխարհում, շատ բարդ բան է: Շատ դեպքերում պետք է չհարգել: Օրինակ որտև կտտցրած ա, ու չի ուզում իրա հիվանդ երեխային բուժի: Քաղաքակրթության էս փուլում հասել ենք նրան, որ շատ իրավունքներ ու պարտականություններ օրենքով ենք սահմանում, որպեսզի կտտցրած դեպքերի դեմն առնենք: 
> 
> Եկեք ճիշտ հասկանանք իրար. եթե իմ երկրի օրենքները ու իմ ֆինանսական միջոցները ներեն, բացառված չի, որ ես էլ ընտրեմ հոմսքուլինգը, վստահ լինելով իմ վրա, իմանալով, որ ես շատ ավելին կարող եմ տալ զավակիս, կազմակերպելով այնպես, որ որևէ բանի պակաս չունենա: Բայց եթե օրենքը ինձ թույլատրում է դա անել, ուրեմն թույլատրում է նաև կտտցրածներին, իսկ ինքը իր երեխային կարող է տալ էն, ինչը ժամանակակից աշխարհի պատկերացումներով երեխայի իրավունքների բռնի ոտնահարում է: Ու փաստացի չկա վերահսկողության ճկուն մեխանիզմներ: Բառադի վիճակ ա: Էս դեպքում իմ նման մտածողները ասում են ջհանդամ, թող իմ երեխեն էլ սովորական դպրոց գնա, բայց չվտանգեմ մի ուրիշ երեխայի՝ կտտցրած ծնողի պատճառով:
> 
> Սա ա հիմնական փիլիսոփայությունը, որի մասին ուզում եմ խոսել, առանց դետալների մեջ մտնելու:


Արտ, հաճախ էն ինչ հասարակությունը «կտցրածություն» ա համարում, կարա ինչպես դեստրուկտիվ աղանդ լինի, էնպես էլ տվյալ ժամանակի միջին հասարակությունից առաջ աընկած, ավելի զարգացած այլախոհություն և այլն։ ՈՒ հասարակությունը ոչ միշտ ա, որ կարա իր ներկա գիտակցությունից վեր թռնելով գնահատի, թե որ դեպքի հետ գործ ունի։

Ծնողներին օրենքով արգելելով, շանս չտալով որ իրանց երեխաներին իրանց պատկերացրած այընտանքային կրթությունը տան դու փաստացի այլակարծությանը դրսևորվելու հնարավորությունից զրկում ես։ ՈՒ էդ շատ վտանգավոր բան ա։ Աշխարհը այլակարծության շնորհիվ ա զարգանում։ Նոր պրոգրեսիվ գաղափարները միշտ էլ սկզբում այլակարծություն են լինում ու հաճախ «կտցրածություն» որակվում։ 
Այլակարծության սահմանափակումը եթե սկզբունքորեն չի մերժվում, կարա հանգեցնի Սովետի, ենթադրյալ Հյուսիսային Կորեայի և այլն, ուր «կտցրածության» պատճառով միլիոնավոր կյանքեր են խեղվել ու խորտակվել։ 
ՈՒ հա, եթե նույնիսկ այլակարծությունը (որը ինքնին ըստ սահմանման փոքր տոկոս ա կազմում) թույլ տալու դեպքում ռիսկ կա, որ էդ այլակարծության ինչ–որ դեպքերում երեխայի աշխարհընկալում կարա խեղվի, միևնույն ա, դրա վնասն անհամեմատելի ա միլիոնավոր կյանքերի խեղման ու համընդհանուր դեգրադացման հետ, երբ որ այլակարծությունը սկսում ա օրենքով արգելվել։ 

ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, կրոնական աղանդավորության դեմ գիտելիքով պայքարելու փոխարեն բռնությամբ պայքարելը արդեն իսկ սթափ գիտակցության, ինտելեկտի ու քաղաքակրթության անճարություն ու պարտություն ա նշանակում։ Էն որ բազմաթիվ զարգացած երկրներում աղանդները բռնի ձևով չեն արգելում, դրա պատճառը ոչ թե էն ա, որ էդ աղանդները օգտակար են համարվում, այլ հասկանում են, որ բազմակարծության բռնի սահմանափակումը ինչ աղետալի հետևանքերի կարա բերի։ Հիմար մտքի դեմ պայքարի ամենաարդյունավետ ձևը մտքի սխալ լինելը հիմնավորելն ա, ոչ թե հիմար միտքն արգելելը։

Իսկ էն, որ հանրակրթական դպրոցը լուրջ ռեֆորմների կարիք ունի, ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկ չի ժխտի։ ՈՒ տնային ուսուցումը նորարարության հրաշալի դաշտ ա, որի արդյունքները կարող են ի վերջո կիրառվել հանրային դպրոցում ու զարգացնել այն։ 

Բնականաբար ոչ ոք չի ասում թե եկեք փակենք հանրային դպրոցը։ Երկուսն էլ կարող են համատեղ գոյություն ունենալ, ու ծնողը ընտրության հանարավորություն ունենա։

----------

ivy (21.10.2016), Sambitbaba (21.10.2016), Ուլուանա (21.10.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Արշ ջան, մերսի որ եկար։ Քո հետ ավելի հանգիստ կբանավիճեմ ու կփորձեմ ցույց տալ, որ զարգացում ապահովելու համար ավելի լավ մեթոդներ կան, էդ թվում գուցե նաև ճիշտ ու լավ վերահսկվող հոմսքուլինգը։ Բայց գրելիքս շատ ա, դրա համար մանրամասն կխոսեմ երբ կոմպով լինեմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Աթեիստ (21.10.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ, հաճախ էն ինչ հասարակությունը «կտցրածություն» ա համարում, կարա ինչպես դեստրուկտիվ աղանդ լինի, էնպես էլ տվյալ ժամանակի միջին հասարակությունից առաջ աընկած, ավելի զարգացած այլախոհություն և այլն։ ՈՒ հասարակությունը ոչ միշտ ա, որ կարա իր ներկա գիտակցությունից վեր թռնելով գնահատի, թե որ դեպքի հետ գործ ունի։
> 
> Ծնողներին օրենքով արգելելով, շանս չտալով որ իրանց երեխաներին իրանց պատկերացրած այընտանքային կրթությունը տան դու փաստացի այլակարծությանը դրսևորվելու հնարավորությունից զրկում ես։ ՈՒ էդ շատ վտանգավոր բան ա։ Աշխարհը այլակարծության շնորհիվ ա զարգանում։ Նոր պրոգրեսիվ գաղափարները միշտ էլ սկզբում այլակարծություն են լինում ու հաճախ «կտցրածություն» որակվում։ 
> Այլակարծության սահմանափակումը եթե սկզբունքորեն չի մերժվում, կարա հանգեցնի Սովետի, ենթադրյալ Հյուսիսային Կորեայի և այլն, ուր «կտցրածության» պատճառով միլիոնավոր կյանքեր են խեղվել ու խորտակվել։ 
> ՈՒ հա, եթե նույնիսկ այլակարծությունը (որը ինքնին ըստ սահմանման փոքր տոկոս ա կազմում) թույլ տալու դեպքում ռիսկ կա, որ էդ այլակարծության ինչ–որ դեպքերում երեխայի աշխարհընկալում կարա խեղվի, միևնույն ա, դրա վնասն անհամեմատելի ա միլիոնավոր կյանքերի խեղման ու համընդհանուր դեգրադացման հետ, երբ որ այլակարծությունը սկսում ա օրենքով արգելվել։ 
> 
> ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, կրոնական աղանդավորության դեմ գիտելիքով պայքարելու փոխարեն բռնությամբ պայքարելը արդեն իսկ սթափ գիտակցության, ինտելեկտի ու քաղաքակրթության անճարություն ու պարտություն ա նշանակում։ Էն որ բազմաթիվ զարգացած երկրներում աղանդները բռնի ձևով չեն արգելում, դրա պատճառը ոչ թե էն ա, որ էդ աղանդները օգտակար են համարվում, այլ հասկանում են, որ բազմակարծության բռնի սահմանափակումը ինչ աղետալի հետևանքերի կարա բերի։ Հիմար մտքի դեմ պայքարի ամենաարդյունավետ ձևը մտքի սխալ լինելը հիմնավորելն ա, ոչ թե հիմար միտքն արգելելը։
> 
> Իսկ էն, որ հանրակրթական դպրոցը լուրջ ռեֆորմների կարիք ունի, ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկ չի ժխտի։ ՈՒ տնային ուսուցումը նորարարության հրաշալի դաշտ ա, որի արդյունքները կարող են ի վերջո կիրառվել հանրային դպրոցում ու զարգացնել այն։ 
> ...


Արշակ ջան, տնային կրթությունը նորարարության դաշտ չի, էտի 100%... տնային կրթություն նշանակում ա մամադ ա քեզ դաս սովորացնում դասատուի փոխարեն ու ինքը շատ հաճախ, մեծ մասամբ՝ հիմնականում ... 99.9% մանկավարժական կրթություն չեն ունենում... չնայած հետևում են որոշակի ինստրուկցիաների, դրանք հիմնականում թերի կրթություններ են... եթե ստատիստիկան նայես, կտեսնես պատճառները հոմսքուլինգի... կրոնական, յասարակության հանդեպ անվստահության, կրթական համակարգին չվստահող... սրանք հետամնացության ու պարանոյայի հետևանք են ու ոչ մի նորարարություն էստեղից սպասել չես կարող, էսի փաստ ա... ծնողն ուզում ա երեխային իր պատկերով դաստիրակի... անբնական չի, ես էլ եմ տենց, բայց իրանց դեպքում դա հիվանդագին ա ու կարա նույնիսկ վնասի եթե երկար տևի... 

... մրցակցություն, փորձի փոխանակում, կիսվել (sharing)...

էս հատկությունները կրթության ու սովորելու մոտիվացիայի հիմքն ու շարժիչ ուժերն են... եթե դրանք հանես, կրթությունը դառնում ա թերի... դպրոց չեն գնում ինֆորմացիա ստանալու կամ սովորելու համար, այլ կրթվելու...

դպրոցը դա հասարակության ու երկրի հիմքն ա, էդըեղից են սկսում բոլոր առաջադեմ գաղափարները, հասարակության մեջ դրական ու հեղափոխական փոփոխությունները, բոլոր գիտական, արվեստի ու փիլիսոփայության էքսպերիմենտները... ցանկացած նորարարություն որևէ բնագավառում, ձգտում ա մտնել դպրոց, կամ ստեղծել իրենց դպրոցը... 

տեղն եկած վախտ գլուխ ենք գովում գլաձորի համալսարանով...

հոմսքուլինգը ծնողի անձնական ամբիցիաների բավարարումից ու իրենց հասարակությունից վեր դասելուց բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում ու երեխային ոչ մի բան էլ չի տալիս ավել քան դպրոցը... երեխային հասարակությունից մեկուսացնելով (մասամբ իհարկե) կրթությունը չի լավանա երբեք... կարող ա որոշ ակադեմիկ գիտելիքներ ունենա, ոչ ավել, բայց skill-եր չի ունենա... 

Արշակ ջան, հոմսքուլինգը հնացած ձև ա ու էդտեղից ոչ մի նորարարություն չի եկել ու չի գալու... իզուր էքսպերիմենտներ ու նորարարության սպասումներ պետք չի ունենալ... էդ ծնողների մոտիվացիան ճիշտ հակառակն ա փոփոխության կասեցում ու հնից կառչել...

ինչ վերաբերվում հանրակրթական համակարգի թերի լինելուն, ապա դա բնական ա, հասարակությունը միշտ էլ զարգանում ա ու դրա հետ զուգահեռ նաև մնացած բնագավառները՝ տրանսպորտ քաղաքաշինություն և այլն... թերի հանրակրթական համակարգը հոմսքուլինգի արդարացում չի... ավելի լավը չի սարքում...

էսի չեմ հորինում... էսի հազարամյակների ընթացքում ապացուցված ու վերահաստատված ճշմարտություն ա... 

եթե ուզում ես երեխայիդ քո պատկերով ու քո ուզածի պես սարքես... տենց էլ պտի ասվի, պետք չի ոչ գիտությունը ոչ էլ պատմությունը ծառայեցնել անձնական ամբիցիաներին... արդեն երեխուդ հետ անում ես ինչ որ պետք ա, էտի պտի հերիք լինի...

----------

Sambitbaba (21.10.2016)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իմիջայլոց, Արշակ ջան, մի բան ասեմ... դու հոմսքուլինգ դնում ես այլակարծության կատեգորիայի մեջ, որը ֆունդամանտալ սխալ ա... այլակարծությունը ձգտում ա փոխել հասարակությունը, բարելավել, կամ տեղ գտնել հասարակության մեջ, դա մի բան ա որ նախկինում չկար բայց հիմա կա չգիտակցված պահանջ ու էդ գաղափարը ուզում ա իրա տեղը գտնի հասարակության մեջ ու ինտեգրվի...

հոմսքուլինգը ճիշտ հակառակն ա... հնացած ու իր դարն ապրած մեթոդ ա ու ոչ թե պայքարում ա որ ինտեգրվի ու ընդունվի, փոխի հասարակությունն ու իր տեղը գտնի, այլ ընդհակառակը, մեկուսանում հասարակությունից... էսի հետդարձ ա... սա այլակարծություն չի...

կոպիտ օրինակի վրա ասեմ... կարաս հիվանդանոցներին ու բժիմկներին չհավատաս ու գնաս գիրք առնես, գործիքները ճարես ու ինքդ քեզ վիրահատես... կոպիտ ա, բայց կան մարդիկ որ չեն հավատում բժշկական սիսըեմին ու բժշկի չեն գնում՝ ինքնաբուժմամբ են զբաղվում...

ասածս էն ա որ հոմսքուլինգը այլակարծություն չի ու եթե մեկն ուզում ա հոմսքուլ անի պետք ա պատճառաբանի թե ինչի... էտի կարա աբյուզի ձև էլ լինի...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, կրոնական աղանդավորության դեմ գիտելիքով պայքարելու փոխարեն բռնությամբ պայքարելը արդեն իսկ սթափ գիտակցության, ինտելեկտի ու քաղաքակրթության անճարություն ու պարտություն ա նշանակում։ Էն որ բազմաթիվ զարգացած երկրներում աղանդները բռնի ձևով չեն արգելում, դրա պատճառը ոչ թե էն ա, որ էդ աղանդները օգտակար են համարվում, այլ հասկանում են, որ բազմակարծության բռնի սահմանափակումը ինչ աղետալի հետևանքերի կարա բերի։ Հիմար մտքի դեմ պայքարի ամենաարդյունավետ ձևը մտքի սխալ լինելը հիմնավորելն ա, ոչ թե հիմար միտքն արգելելը։


Արշ, նույնիսկ եթե կրոնը չեն արգելում, արգելում են ծնողների տնօրինել իրանց երեխայի կյանքն ու առողջությունը։ Ոչ թե համոզելով, այլ «չորով»։ Որտև գիտեն, որ մեծամասնությունը դեբիլ ա, դեղի տեղը աղոթելու ա։
Ու դրանք հոմսուալինգի դեպքում երեխու ֆիզիկականից բացի հոգեկաննի հերն են անիծելու։ Նենց որ կրոնական պատճառերով հոմսքուոլինգ անելու հիման ես արդեն ծնողներին երեխեքից կզրկեի։

Թեմայում լիքը քննարկվում են հանրակրթականի թերությունները, որտև դա գոնե ինչ որ սիստեմ ա, որոշակի աշխատաոճով։ 

Հոմսքուլինգը, ոնց հասկանում եմ, ամեն մեկի դեպքում էնքան անհատական ա, որ չես կարա երևությի մասին ընդհանուր ինչ որ արտահայտություն անես։
Ինչ որ ինֆորմացիա կարար տար չոր վիճակագրությունը, որն էլ փաստորեն բացակայում ա։

Սովետում տենց բան իհարկե չի եղել, բայց ամերիկյան ֆիլմերում տեսնում եմ, որ գրքեր են քննարկում, դասրանում ամեն մեկը սեփական տեսանկյունից ա դիտարկում գրքի հերոսների վարքը։
Հիմա որ փորձում եմ պատկերացնեմ, որ էդ քննարկմանը սաղ-սաղ 2 հոգի ա մասնակցում, որոնցից փոքրն էլ հիմնականում ընդօրինակելու ա մեծին, էդ քննարկման սաղ իմաստը վերանում ա։

Չգիտեմ, եթե մինչև էս քննարկումը ես էլ հա մտածել եմ, որ անհատական պարապելն ավելի արդյունավետ կլներ, բայց հիմա սկսեցի կասկածել։
Չգիտեմ, միգուցե ինֆորմացիան քիչ ա, տեսնել ա պետք, բայց էսօրվա վճարովի դպրոցի ապահոված չափավոր անհատական մոտեցումը լրիվ բավարարում ա։

----------


## Արշակ

Նախ ևս մեկ անգամ շեշտեմ, որ ես հոմսքուլինգի անցնելու կոչ չեմ անում ու կոչ չեմ անում վերացնել դպրոցները։ Բոլորովին‎։ Ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ հոմսքուլինգը կամ հայերեն ասած տնային կրթությունը գոյության իրավունք ունի ու ծնողը պիտի իրավունք ունենա դա ընտրելու։




> Արշակ ջան, տնային կրթությունը նորարարության դաշտ չի, էտի 100%...


Ինչի՞։ Փաստարկներ կա՞ն։ Սկսենք նրանից, որ եթե կրթության մեթոդների մեջ նորարարություն չաներ մարդկությունը, կարող ա ես ու դու դեռ տեր–թոդիկյան դպրոցում սովորեինք կամ ընդհանրապես հանրային կրթությունը գոյություն չունենար։ ՈՒ նկատենք, որ ներկայումս էլ կրթական համակարգում անընդհատ տարբեր փորձեր արվում են։ ՈՒ տնային կրթությունը տարբերակներից մեկն ա։ ՈՒ հոմսքուլինգն էլ զարգանում ա․ էսօրվա հոմսքուլինգը ու հարյուր տարվա հոմսքուլինգը նույն մակարդակի վրա չեն։ Էս ինֆորմացիոն դարում փորձի փոխանակումը ահագին հեշտացել ա ու էդ ոլորտում էլ ահագին գիտելիք ա կուտակվել։






> տնային կրթություն նշանակում ա մամադ ա քեզ դաս սովորացնում դասատուի փոխարեն ու ինքը շատ հաճախ, մեծ մասամբ՝ հիմնականում ... 99.9% մանկավարժական կրթություն չեն ունենում... չնայած հետևում են որոշակի ինստրուկցիաների, դրանք հիմնականում թերի կրթություններ են... եթե ստատիստիկան նայես, կտեսնես պատճառները հոմսքուլինգի... կրոնական, յասարակության հանդեպ անվստահության, կրթական համակարգին չվստահող... սրանք հետամնացության ու պարանոյայի հետևանք են ու ոչ մի նորարարություն էստեղից սպասել չես կարող, էսի փաստ ա... ծնողն ուզում ա երեխային իր պատկերով դաստիրակի... անբնական չի, ես էլ եմ տենց, բայց իրանց դեպքում դա հիվանդագին ա ու կարա նույնիսկ վնասի եթե երկար տևի...


Մեֆ ջան, մեր մեջ ասած, իմ հանրակրթական դպրոցի տարրական դասարանների դասատուն մամաս էր, ու հեչ դժգոհ չեմ  :Jpit:  Լավ, կատակը մի կողմ․ ու՞ր են էդ ստատիստիկաները։ Հա հնարավոր ա, որ հոմսքուլինգ անողների մեջ կտցրած, աղանդավորական պատճառներ էլ լինեն։ Բայց ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ ու փաստերով ես պնդում որ հոմսքուլինգ անողների մեջ չկան նորարարներ ու մարդիկ, որոնք ավելի բարձր պահանջներ ունեն իրենց երեխայի կրթության նկատմամբ, քան էսօրվա հանրային կրթությունն ա տալիս իր սահմանափակումներով ու պրոբլեմներով ու ծնողը տեսնում ա, որ ավելի լավ արդյունքների կարա հասնի սեփական ուժերով։ 
Մեֆ ջոկում ե՞ս, գրածդ զուտ էմոցիոնալ վերաբերմունք ա, փաստարկում չկա։ Ոնց որ արդեն էդ օրինակը բերվեց․ էն որ մեկը կարող ա պարանոյիկ լինի ու դանակով հարևանին սպանի, չի նշանակում, որ մարդկանց պետք չի դանակ օգտագործելու իրավունք տալ։
Դու ասում ես՝ ծնողը հաճախ մանկավարժական կրթություն չունի, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, դպրոցի դասատուն հաճախ մոտիվացիա չունի երեխուն առավելագույնը տալու, էլ չասած, որ 30 հոգանոց դասարանում ինդիվիդուալ մոտեցման հնարավորությունը խիստ սահմանափակ ա նույնիսկ խիստ մոտիվացիայի դեպքում։ Մինչդեռ նման քայլի գնացող ծնողը առնվազն խիստ մոտիվացիա ունի, էլ չասած, որ սովորաբար էդ քայլին գնում են ահագին կրթված մարդիկ, որոնք կարողանում են համեմատել ու տեսնել, որ ավելի լավ արդյունք կարան տան, քան միջին ստատիստիկ դասատուն։ 





> ... մրցակցություն, փորձի փոխանակում, կիսվել (sharing)...
> 
> էս հատկությունները կրթության ու սովորելու մոտիվացիայի հիմքն ու շարժիչ ուժերն են... եթե դրանք հանես, կրթությունը դառնում ա թերի... դպրոց չեն գնում ինֆորմացիա ստանալու կամ սովորելու համար, այլ կրթվելու...


 Կարծում եմ երեխայի հետաքրքրասիրությունն ու գիտելիքի ծարավը շատ ավելի ուժեղ ու առողջ ստիմուլ են, քան մրցակցությունը‎‎։ Ինչ վերաբերվում ա փորձի փոխանակմանը ու sharing–ին, չգիտեմ արդյոք կարացե՞լ էս հարցազրույցի պատասխանները, բայց դրանցից իմ տպավորությունն էն էր, որ իր ներկայացրած հոմսքուլինգի դեպքում երեխեքը բոլ–բոլ շփվում ու փորձի փոխանակում են ունենում։ Համենայն դեպս իր ներկայացրած հոմսքուլինգը չորս պատի մեջ փակվել չէր։






> դպրոցը դա հասարակության ու երկրի հիմքն ա, էդըեղից են սկսում բոլոր առաջադեմ գաղափարները, հասարակության մեջ դրական ու հեղափոխական փոփոխությունները, բոլոր գիտական, արվեստի ու փիլիսոփայության էքսպերիմենտները... ցանկացած նորարարություն որևէ բնագավառում, ձգտում ա մտնել դպրոց, կամ ստեղծել իրենց դպրոցը...


Եթե խոսքը ընդհանրապես կրթության ու դպրության մասին ա, լիովին համաձայն եմ, բայց հաստատ հանրակրթական դպրոցով չի սկսել ու չի սահմանափակվում էս աշխարհի զարգացումը, փոփոխություններն ու առաջադեմ գաղափարները  :Smile: 




> հոմսքուլինգը ծնողի անձնական ամբիցիաների բավարարումից ու իրենց հասարակությունից վեր դասելուց բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում ու երեխային ոչ մի բան էլ չի տալիս ավել քան դպրոցը... երեխային հասարակությունից մեկուսացնելով (մասամբ իհարկե) կրթությունը չի լավանա երբեք... կարող ա որոշ ակադեմիկ գիտելիքներ ունենա, ոչ ավել, բայց skill-եր չի ունենա...


Մեֆ ջան, հասարակությունից մեկուսացնելու առումով էլի լրիվ համաձայն եմ, մարդը հասարակական էակ ա ու մեկուսացումը սովորաբար լավ հետևանքներ չի ունենում։ Բայց նորից, հարցազրույցի հյուրի ներկայացրած հոմսքուլինգում ես մեկուսացում չեմ տեսնում։ 




> ինչ վերաբերվում հանրակրթական համակարգի թերի լինելուն, ապա դա բնական ա, հասարակությունը միշտ էլ զարգանում ա ու դրա հետ զուգահեռ նաև մնացած բնագավառները՝ տրանսպորտ քաղաքաշինություն և այլն... թերի հանրակրթական համակարգը հոմսքուլինգի արդարացում չի... ավելի լավը չի սարքում... 
> 
> էսի չեմ հորինում... էսի հազարամյակների ընթացքում ապացուցված ու վերահաստատված ճշմարտություն ա...


Էն որ հասարակությունը հա էլ զարգանում ա, այդ թվում նաև հանրային կրթությունը, դրա դեմ ոչ մեկ բան չասեց։ Չնայած կոնկրետ հանրային կրթությունը իր մեյնսթրիմ վիճակով իմ կարծիքով ահագին հետ ա ընկել այլ ոլորտների տեմպերից։ Բայց էն որ էսօրվա հանրային դպրոցը կրթության միակ ու լավագույն մեթոդն ա, էդ արդեն հաստատ հազարամյակների ընթացքում ապացուցված ճշմարտություն չի։ Նախ և առաջ, որտև ներկայիս հանրային դպրոցի մոդելը սկի հազարամյակի պատմություն չունի  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (21.10.2016), Sambitbaba (21.10.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշ, նույնիսկ եթե կրոնը չեն արգելում, արգելում են ծնողների տնօրինել իրանց երեխայի կյանքն ու առողջությունը։ Ոչ թե համոզելով, այլ «չորով»։ Որտև գիտեն, որ մեծամասնությունը դեբիլ ա, դեղի տեղը աղոթելու ա։
> Ու դրանք հոմսուալինգի դեպքում երեխու ֆիզիկականից բացի հոգեկաննի հերն են անիծելու։ Նենց որ կրոնական պատճառերով հոմսքուոլինգ անելու հիման ես արդեն ծնողներին երեխեքից կզրկեի։


Հլը պատկերացրու որ դպրոցում որոշում են կրոնական քարոզ անեն (ինչը հիմա անում են հայկական դպրոցներում), դու էլ, աթեիստ լինելով, չես ուզում երեխուդ գլուխը կրոնով հարթուկեն ու կրոնական պատճառներով որոշում ես հոմսքուլինգ անել։ Քեզ զրկե՞ն երեխեքիցդ։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա չորով արգելելուն երեխայի կյանքն ու առողջությունը վտանգելը, հա, էդ ծայրահեղ դեպք ա, չնայած խիստ կասկածելի ա չորով արգելելու արդյունավետությունը‎։ Ասենք կարծում եմ շատ ավելի արդյունավետ ա չափահասների մեջ գիտակցություն սերմանել, որ երեխուն ծեծելը շատ շատ վատ ա, քան թե փորձել քրեականացմամբ երեխուն մոր ձեռից առնել։ Էդ ունքի տեղը աչք հանել կարա լինի։ 
ՈՒ ընդհանրապես, երեխայի կյանքն ու առողջությունը սենց թե նենց ծնողն ա տնօրինում։ ՈՒ առողջ ու երջանիկ երեխաներ ունեցող հասարակության բանալին ծնողին կրթելու մեջ ա, ոչ թե երեխուն ծնողի ձեռից վերցնելու։ Կարող ա՞ վաղն էլ «հասարակությունը» որոշի, որ ծնողը ծնեց պրծավ, ֆյսո, ապրես, դու քո գործը արիր, բայց երեխուն տանում ենք, որ երեխու ինդիվիդուալիզմի վրա քո սեփական գաղափարներով ու ապրելակերպով չազդես։ Մենք ավելի լավ գիտենք քո երեխու համար լավը որն ա։ 
Իհարկե ծայրահեղացնում եմ, որպեսզի ցույց տամ թե ուր կարա գնա տենց մոտեցումը։





> Սովետում տենց բան իհարկե չի եղել, բայց ամերիկյան ֆիլմերում տեսնում եմ, որ գրքեր են քննարկում, դասրանում ամեն մեկը սեփական տեսանկյունից ա դիտարկում գրքի հերոսների վարքը։
> Հիմա որ փորձում եմ պատկերացնեմ, որ էդ քննարկմանը սաղ-սաղ 2 հոգի ա մասնակցում, որոնցից փոքրն էլ հիմնականում ընդօրինակելու ա մեծին, էդ քննարկման սաղ իմաստը վերանում ա։


Ամերիկյան կինոներում իդեալականացված երազանք–ուսուցչի կերպար են ցույց տալիս։ Օրինակ ի՞նչ ես կարծում․ Հայաստանի հանրային դպրոցներում քանի՞ տոկոս են կազմում երեխեքի ինդիվիդուալիզմը խրախուսող քննարկում կազմակերպող դասատուները ու քանի տոկոս՝ իրանց սեփական գաղափարները առաջ առաջ բրդողները։  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

Ընդհանրապես, ցանկացած ծնող ուզում ա իր երեխուն իր պատկերացրած լավ գաղափարներով ու աշխարհայացքով դաստիարակի ու տա իր պատկերացրած լավ կյանքի առավելագույնը։ Ոչ ոք իր երեխուն ուրիշի գաղափարներով չի դաստիարակում։ 
Նույն ձևով դպրոցը փորձում ա տվյալ հասարակության, պետության պատկերացրած օգտակար գաղափարները սերմանի երեխեքի մեջ։ 

Ծնող կա, որ գիտի որ ինքը անգրագետ ա, կամ բավարար կրթություն չունի ու հանրային դպրոցին ավելի ա վստահում, քան ինքը կարող ա տալ իր երեխուն միայնակ։ Ծնող կա, որ ուղղակի ֆիզիկապես չի կարող, ժամանակ ու ռեսուրսներ չունի իր երեխուն ինքնուրույն կրթելու ու հանրային դպրոց ա ուղարկում։ Էս բոլորը նորմալ դեպքեր են։ ՈՒ հենց դրա համար էլ հանրային դպրոցը գոյություն ունի  :Smile: 

Բայց ծնող կա, որ բավարար կրթություն ու նաև կարևոր ա՝ ռեսուրսներ ունի ու տեսնում ա, որ ինքը կարող ա իր երեխային ավելի լավ կրթություն ու միջավայր ապահովի քան իր քուչում գտնվող հանրային դպրոցը։ ՈՒ լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ ծնողն էդ դեպքում ընտրի հոմսքուլինգը։ 
Իմ ասածը էս ա. պետք չի նման ծնողին զրկել էդ իրավունքից  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (21.10.2016), Գաղթական (22.10.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Եթե ծնողն էլ ուսուցիչների նման ատեստացիա անցնի, էդ դեպքում պետությունն ասի, հարց չկա, դու կարաս տանը պարապես։
Բայց ոչ թե ով ուզի, որոշի, որ ինքը բավականին խելացի ա, որ դպրոցին փոխարինի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ, ո՞նց կարա դանիացի կնիկը ծիտ լինի։ Ոտի ռազմեռը 46-ա հաստատ, գռազ եմ գալիս։ ՈՒ մի հատ նախարարության անունը էլի ․․ Ministry for Children, Education and Gender Equality ․․․․ աջաբ սանդալ։


ես էլ նայեցի էդ նկատեցի...չիլդըրըն անդ ջենդեր իքուալիթի՞..

----------


## anslov

> Բոլոր հոդվածներն էն մասին են, թե ինչքան վատն ա դպրոցը։ Ամբողջ տպավորությունս կայքից էն ա, որ հոմսքուլինգի մասին ինֆորմացիան տրամադրողները ոչ էնքան խելացի մարդիկ են։





> Почему Homeschool?
> 
> 
> 
> Причины выбора домашнего обучения может быть много.
> 
> Причина может быть в том, что ваш ребенок имеет трудное время в школе профессионально или социально. Это может быть потому, что вы должны поехать за границу в течение периода. Это также может быть, что вы не «удовлетворены» с тем, что система образования может предложить вашему ребенку, что система просто не обеспечивает достаточно того, что ваш ребенок нуждается - как академически, так и в социальном плане. Может быть, вы просто просто потратить столько времени, насколько это возможно с вашим ребенком, и через это даже есть мнение в том, что ваш ребенок должен учиться и иметь дело с.
> 
> Как родители, вы тот, кто знает, что ее ребенок, и не в последнюю очередь его сильные и слабые стороны и интересы. Именно поэтому мы, как родители и тот, кто лучше всего знает, что он принимает для вашего ребенка учится лучше.
> ...


Կարո՞ղ ես ցույց տալ այն տեղը, որտեղ ասվում է, թե  *թե ինչքան վատն ա դպրոցը։*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարո՞ղ ես ցույց տալ այն տեղը, որտեղ ասվում է, թե  *թե ինչքան վատն ա դպրոցը։*


Էնտեղ անկյունում լինք կա, որ տանում ա դեպի հոդվածներ: Այ էդ հոդվածները սաղ դպրոցներն են քֆրտում: Ձևի համար հոմսքուլինգի շաւիմ մի հոդված չկա:

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարո՞ղ ես ցույց տալ այն տեղը, որտեղ ասվում է, թե  *թե ինչքան վատն ա դպրոցը։*


Կոնկրետ լինքն էլ էս ա:

----------


## ivy

Երեկ գնացել էի նախադպրոցական երեխաների ծնողների համար նախատեսված հանդիպման: Տարրական դպրոցի ուսուցչուհիներից մեկն էր եկել ու պատմում էր, թե ոնց նախապատրաստել երեխաներին դպրոցին ու ընդհանրապես, ինչ է երեխաներին սպասում առաջին դասարանում:

Ահագին տարիների փորձ ունեցող ուսուցչուհի էր՝ լրիվ չափված-ձևած: Ոչ աջ, ոչ ձախ, իր միագիծ լարն էր առաջ քաշում: «Էսպես է ձևը» տոնայնությամբ: Բոլորին՝ նույն արշինով: Ահագին զայրացնող էր:
Օրինակ՝ ասում է, որ երեխաները պիտի գրիչ ու մատիտ ճիշտ բռնել իմանան, մինչև դպրոց գնալը (շատ բարի, էդ գիտենք), ու նաև ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ նկարելիս «սխալներ» չանեն, ասենք՝ խնձորը մանուշակագույն չնկարեն: 
Ո՞վ ասեց, որ խնձորը չի կարելի մանուշակագույն նկարել, ու դա սխալ է: Այ քեզ էշություն:
Հետո գալիս է մոտավորապես էսպիսի տեքստ.
-Մենք կփորձենք ամեն ինչ անել, որ սովորելու հանդեպ սերը գոնե առաջին տարում չմարի: 
Այսինքն՝ էսպես, թե էնպես էդ սերը մարելու է դպրոցում, բայց գոնե էնպես անենք՝ առաջին տարում չմարի: 
Շատ տխրեցնող էր:
Ու հետո.
-Երեխաները պիտի իմանան, որ դպրոցում ամեն ինչ չի, որ հաճույքով են անելու, կան բաներ, որ ստիպված են անել: Էդպես է կյանքն ամենուր:
Էս մեկն արդեն լրիվ հիասթափեցնող էր: Մարդն էսպիսի մոտեցում ունի դպրոցի հանդեպ, ու դա լրիվ ճիշտ է համարում:
Ցավն էն է, որ էսպիսի մոտեցումը բացառություն չի: 

Դպրոցներն իրենց վերաբերմունքը կրթության հանդեպ վերանայելու շատ լուրջ պատճառներ ունեն: Թե չէ հոմսքուլինգը իսկապես միակ ու լավագույն այլընտրանքն է մնում:

Ինձ ամենաշատը հենց էն է վախեցնում, որ գիտելիքի հանդեպ սերը մարելու է դպրոցում: Վաղ, թե ուշ: Ու սովորելը դառնալու է «ստիպված», որովհետև էդպես է ձևը:
Մարդն երեկ շատ պարզ էլ ասեց:

----------

John (30.11.2016), Quyr Qery (01.12.2016), Sambitbaba (02.12.2016), Աթեիստ (30.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (30.11.2016), Ուլուանա (30.11.2016)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ինձ ամենաշատը հենց էն է վախեցնում, որ գիտելիքի հանդեպ սերը մարելու է դպրոցում: Վաղ, թե ուշ: Ու սովորելը դառնալու է «ստիպված», որովհետև էդպես է ձևը:
> Մարդն երեկ շատ պարզ էլ ասեց:


Բանը նրանումն է, որ նույն ստիպվածը հոումսքուլինգի դեպքում է, ինչքան էլ որ դա ծնողները չխոստովանեն, և տանը դաս անելիս էլ "ամեն ինչ չի, որ հաճույքով են անելու, կան բաներ, որ ստիպված են անել"։ Եվ ուսուցչուհին ճիշտ է՝ "Էդպես է կյանքն ամենուր"։ Պարզապես, ես համոզված եմ, որ դպրոցում, համայնական մոտեցմամբ, ավելի քիչ կծուլանան, չեն հանդգնի ըմբոստանալ, իսկ տանը, առավելևս միայն ծնողների հսկողությամբ, երեխաները հաստատ ավելի քմահաճ են, չլսող, հակառակվող։
Այնպես որ՝ հոուլսքուլինգը ամենևին էլ այն իդիլլիական դրախտը չէ, ինչպես նկարագրում են ծնողները, որից երեխաներն իբրև մեծագույն հաճույք պիտի ստանան և անհամբեր սպասեն, թե երբ պիտի դաս անեն։ Երեխան մնում է երեխա, դասը՝ դաս, անգամ ամենահետաքրքիր ու կրեատիվ կազմակերպվածները, ըդն որում՝ արևմտյան դպրոցները բավական հմուտ են այդ գործում, դասերն իսկապես խաղային, ազատ, հետաքրքիր են կազմակերպում, բայց միևնույն է՝ դրանից քերականության, մաթեմատիկայի, քիմիայի որոշակի խրթինությունը չի փոխվում, և աշակերտին քրիտինք թափել պետք է լինում, դա էլ հենց ուսուցչուհին անվանել է՝ ամեն ինչ չէ, որ հաճույքով կանեն։ 

Ի դեպ, պատահական չէ, որ անգամ դասատու-ծնողները, երբ հարկ է լինում իրենց երեխային լրացուցիչ պարապմունքների դնել,  համարյա միշտ այլ ուսուցիչ են վերցնում, քանի որ երեխան այդպես ավելի հնազանդ, կազմակերպված և պատասխանատու է մոտենում պարապմունքին, քան սեփական ծնողի դասավանդման դեպքում։

----------

Chuk (02.12.2016), Աթեիստ (02.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Բանը նրանումն է, որ նույն ստիպվածը հոումսքուլինգի դեպքում է, ինչքան էլ որ դա ծնողները չխոստովանեն, և տանը դաս անելիս էլ "ամեն ինչ չի, որ հաճույքով են անելու, կան բաներ, որ ստիպված են անել"։ Եվ ուսուցչուհին ճիշտ է՝ "Էդպես է կյանքն ամենուր"։ Պարզապես, ես համոզված եմ, որ դպրոցում, համայնական մոտեցմամբ, ավելի քիչ կծուլանան, չեն հանդգնի ըմբոստանալ, իսկ տանը, առավելևս միայն ծնողների հսկողությամբ, երեխաները հաստատ ավելի քմահաճ են, չլսող, հակառակվող։
> Այնպես որ՝ հոուլսքուլինգը ամենևին էլ այն իդիլլիական դրախտը չէ, ինչպես նկարագրում են ծնողները, որից երեխաներն իբրև մեծագույն հաճույք պիտի ստանան և անհամբեր սպասեն, թե երբ պիտի դաս անեն։ Երեխան մնում է երեխա, դասը՝ դաս, անգամ ամենահետաքրքիր ու կրեատիվ կազմակերպվածները, ըդն որում՝ արևմտյան դպրոցները բավական հմուտ են այդ գործում, դասերն իսկապես խաղային, ազատ, հետաքրքիր են կազմակերպում, բայց միևնույն է՝ դրանից քերականության, մաթեմատիկայի, քիմիայի որոշակի խրթինությունը չի փոխվում, և աշակերտին քրիտինք թափել պետք է լինում, դա էլ հենց ուսուցչուհին անվանել է՝ ամեն ինչ չէ, որ հաճույքով կանեն։ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, պատահական չէ, որ անգամ դասատու-ծնողները, երբ հարկ է լինում իրենց երեխային լրացուցիչ պարապմունքների դնել,  համարյա միշտ այլ ուսուցիչ են վերցնում, քանի որ երեխան այդպես ավելի հնազանդ, կազմակերպված և պատասխանատու է մոտենում պարապմունքին, քան սեփական ծնողի դասավանդման դեպքում։


Հոմսքուլինգի փորձ բոլորս էլ ունենք, եթե անգամ կարծում ենք, որ դա ինչ-որ մի արտառոց երևույթ է, որի մասին նոր ենք իմացել:

Երևի բոոլորս էլ համաձայն կլինենք նրա հետ, որ երեխաների մոտ կա սովորելու հանդեպ բնական սեր: Սովորելը վերցնենք ամենալայն իմաստով: Գդալ բռնել, քայլել, խոսել, սրանք բոլորն էլ սովորելու մեջ են մտնում: Էդ սերը բնածին է: Ու ամեն տարիքում դրա մեջ նոր բաներ են ընդգրկվում: Դա գալիս է բնականոն ձևով՝ նորն իմանալու ու կարոողանալու բնական ցանկությամբ և հետաքրքությամբ: Էդ պրոոցեսում ոչ մի բան չի կոչվում «դաս անել», դա կոոչվում է միայն ու միայն «սովորել»: «Դաս անելը» անդուր արտահայտություն է և առաջին անգամ հայտնվում է դպրոոցում՝ իր մեջ արդեն իսկ ինչ-որ ստիպողական, ոչ բնական էլեմենտ ներառելով: Մինչ այդ դա չկար, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ երեխան ոչինչ չէր սովորում, այլ որովհետև նա սովորում էր բնական ձևով՝ առանց գիտելիքն առարկայացնելու, առանց ստիպված լինելու և մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ: 
Վերցնենք որևէ նախադպրոցական երեխայի: Տվյալ դեպքում կարող եմ իմ աղջկա մասին գրել, բայց համոզված եմ՝ շատերն էլ նույն փորձն են ունեցել: 
Ես իրեն երբևէ չեմ ասել՝ արի գրել-կարդալ սովորենք կամ թվերը սովորենք: Էդ ցանկությունն եկել է իր մոտ բնական ձևով, ես միայն կողքից օժանդակել եմ: Տանը տարբեր տեղեր այբուբեններ ու տառեր կան փակցված, ինքը հետաքրքրված սովորում էր. դա երբեք չի եղել «դաս անել»: Ինքն իր տետրերն ունի, ինքն իր ցանկությամբ վերցնում գրում է, ես էլ կողքից օգնում եմ: 
Կամ իր մոտ, ինչպես և ուրիշ երեխաների մոտ, լիքը հարցեր են առաջանում շրջապատող աշխարհի մասին: Դա հենց նույն իմանալու՝ սովորելու ցանկությունն է: Ասենք՝ ինչու են տեևները դեղնում, ինչու են լինում տարվա եղանակներ, ինչու է գիշեր գալիս: Էդ հարցերի պատասխանները կարդում ենք գրքերում, ու նոր գիտելիքները նոր հարցեր են առաջացնում: 
Էդ ամենը հիմնված է իր բնական հետաքրքության ու սովորելու ցանկության վրա: 
Ու ես հեչ չեմ ուզում, որ էդ նուրբ ու բնական աշխարհը կոպիտ ձևով փչանա: Ինքը մինչև հիմա ոչ մի բան «ստիպված չի եղել» սովորել ու արդեն առաջին դասարանցու չափ գիտելիքներ ունի: 
Այ սա է տարբերությունը դպրոցի ու հոմսքուլինգի: 

Էդքան գրվեց հոմսքոուլինգի մասին, բայց էլի ասում եք՝ «դաս անել», «դասավանդել» ու եսիմ ինչ, մինչդեռ դա լրիվ ուրիշ մոտեցում է հարցին. ճիշտ էն ճանապարհն է, ինչ կար մինչև դպրոցը: 

Ու դպրոցը շատ բան ունի սովորելու «տնից»:

Ի դեպ, Ֆինլանդիան առաջին երկիրն է լինելու, որ առարկաները հանում է դպրոցից, մի լավ լուր` հօգուտ դպրոցների  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հոմսքուլինգի փորձ բոլորս էլ ունենք, եթե անգամ կարծում ենք, որ դա ինչ-որ մի արտառոց երևույթ է, որի մասին նոր ենք իմացել:
> 
> Երևի բոոլորս էլ համաձայն կլինենք նրա հետ, որ երեխաների մոտ կա սովորելու հանդեպ բնական սեր: Սովորելը վերցնենք ամենալայն իմաստով: Գդալ բռնել, քայլել, խոսել, սրանք բոլորն էլ սովորելու մեջ են մտնում: Էդ սերը բնածին է: Ու ամեն տարիքում դրա մեջ նոր բաներ են ընդգրկվում: Դա գալիս է բնականոն ձևով՝ նորն իմանալու ու կարոողանալու բնական ցանկությամբ և հետաքրքությամբ: Էդ պրոոցեսում ոչ մի բան չի կոչվում «դաս անել», դա կոոչվում է միայն ու միայն «սովորել»: «Դաս անելը» անդուր արտահայտություն է և առաջին անգամ հայտնվում է դպրոոցում՝ իր մեջ արդեն իսկ ինչ-որ ստիպողական, ոչ բնական էլեմենտ ներառելով: Մինչ այդ դա չկար, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ երեխան ոչինչ չէր սովորում, այլ որովհետև նա սովորում էր բնական ձևով՝ առանց գիտելիքն առարկայացնելու, առանց ստիպված լինելու և մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ: 
> Վերցնենք որևէ նախադպրոցական երեխայի: Տվյալ դեպքում կարող եմ իմ աղջկա մասին գրել, բայց համոզված եմ՝ շատերն էլ նույն փորձն են ունեցել: 
> Ես իրեն երբևէ չեմ ասել՝ արի գրել-կարդալ սովորենք կամ թվերը սովորենք: Էդ ցանկությունն եկել է իր մոտ բնական ձևով, ես միայն կողքից օժանդակել եմ: Տանը տարբեր տեղեր այբուբեններ ու տառեր կան փակցված, ինքը հետաքրքրված սովորում էր. դա երբեք չի եղել «դաս անել»: Ինքն իր տետրերն ունի, ինքն իր ցանկությամբ վերցնում գրում է, ես էլ կողքից օգնում եմ: 
> Կամ իր մոտ, ինչպես և ուրիշ երեխաների մոտ, լիքը հարցեր են առաջանում շրջապատող աշխարհի մասին: Դա հենց նույն իմանալու՝ սովորելու ցանկությունն է: Ասենք՝ ինչու են տեևները դեղնում, ինչու են լինում տարվա եղանակներ, ինչու է գիշեր գալիս: Էդ հարցերի պատասխանները կարդում ենք գրքերում, ու նոր գիտելիքները նոր հարցեր են առաջացնում: 
> Էդ ամենը հիմնված է իր բնական հետաքրքության ու սովորելու ցանկության վրա: 
> Ու ես հեչ չեմ ուզում, որ էդ նուրբ ու բնական աշխարհը կոպիտ ձևով փչանա: Ինքը մինչև հիմա ոչ մի բան «ստիպված չի եղել» սովորել ու արդեն առաջին դասարանցու չափ գիտելիքներ ունի: 
> Այ սա է տարբերությունը դպրոցի ու հոմսքուլինգի: 
> ...



Այվի ջան, քո նշած "սովորելու առարկաները"՝ սկսած գդալ բռնելուց, վերջացրած տառեր և թվեր սերտելուց կամ տերևների գույների մասին ինֆորմացիա ստանալուց, կրթության հետ կապված նյութեր չեն, այլ առօրեական կյանքի անհրաժեշտություններ, որ մարդը յուրացնում է մանկուց, բնական պահանջով, սեփական հետաքրքրասիրությամբ, և այդ գործընթացը երեխայի մոտ ո՛չ դպրոցը, ո՛չ հոուսքուլինգը չեն կարող ՛՛հարամել՛՛։ 

Մինչդեռ դպրոցը կրթարան է, որը տալիս է երեխաներին այն գիտելիքները, որոնք այսօրվա հասարակությունը անհրաժեշտ է համարում ժամանակից մարդուն ՛՛կրթված՛՛ կոչելու համար, և այդ գիտելիքները ներառում են այնպիսի ոչ շատ կամ ոչ բոլորի համար հետաքրքիր բնագավառներ, ինչպիսին, օրինակ, մաթեմատիկայի ինչ-որ բաժիններն են, քիմիական բանաձևեր ու խնդիրներ, լեզվաբանություն, հասարակագիտություն, իրավագիտություն, աշխարհագրություն և այլն։ Ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ են անխտիր հետաքրքրված նման բաժիններով, որքան էլ որ հոումսքուլինգով փորձես դրանք հետաքրքրաշարժացնել․ ինտեգրալները մնում են ինտեգրալ, գեոդեզիան՝ գեոդեզիա, և շատերը պարզապես հետաքրքրված չեն, դեռ մի կողմ թողնենք ընկալելու կարողությունը։ Բայց այնուամենայնիվ պետք է լինում դրանք որոշ չափով սովորել, քանիոր հասարակությունը պահանջում է դրանց իմացությունը այս կամ այն չափով, և քո ուզած համալսարանական ֆակուլտետն էլ ընդունվելու համար պետք է քննություն հանձնես երբեմն ոչ այնքան հետաքրքիր կամ մասնագիտությանը հարիր առարկաներից, ինչ արած, ու ընդհանուր դպրոցական գնահատականներդ էլ բարձր պիտի լինեն և այլն։ Մնում է ստիպված սովորել ոչ այնքան հաճելի բաներ, և հոումսքուլինգով դժվար թե դրանց խրթինության վրա հաճելիության պատրանք գցես։ Ահա այդպես աառաջանում է ստիպվածության անխուսափելիությունը։
Քո բերած օրինակները պարզապես մինչ-դպրոցական տարիքի ընդհանուր զարգացվածությանն էին վերաբերվում, իսկ սքուլինգը կրթությունն է ապահովում։ Ուրիշ՝ եթե ի վերջո որոշես, որ այդ կրթությունն առհասարակ պետք չէ․ ասենք՝ ինչիս են պետք ինտեգրալները, երբ ես բանասեր եմ ուզում դառնալ և այլն։ Մինչդեռ հասարակական կարգն ասում է, որ պետք է, և այդտեղ ոչինչ չես կարող անել, քան երեխայի մոտ պարտավորվածության զգացում առաջացնել,  ինչի մասին և, կարծում եմ, ձեր ուսուցչուհին էր խոսում

----------


## ivy

Իմ ասածն էն էր, որ դա նույն ճանապարհն է` նույն հիմքերի վրա կառուցված։
Կարդալ գրելն ու տարրական մաթեմատիկական արդեն դպրոցական ծրագրի մեջ են մտնում, և փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ դա նույն բնական հետաքրքրվածության վրա հիմնված ճանապարհով կարելի է սովորել` առանց դաս անելու ու տնայինների։ Եվ նույնն էլ հետագա ճանապարհը կարող է լինել։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իմ ասածն էն էր, որ դա նույն ճանապարհն է` նույն հիմքերի վրա կառուցված։
> Կարդալ գրելն ու տարրական մաթեմատիկական արդեն դպրոցական ծրագրի մեջ են մտնում, և փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ դա նույն բնական հետաքրքրվածության վրա հիմնված ճանապարհով կարելի է սովորել` առանց դաս անելու ու տնայինների։ Եվ նույնն էլ հետագա ճանապարհը կարող է լինել։


Դե լավ, կմեծանա աղջիկդ, կտեսնես, թե ինչպես են բարդանում առարկաները, և մանկական խաղուպարին փոխարինելու են գալիս առարկաներ, որոնք կոնկրետ լուրջ կրթություն են պահանջում, էլ չեմ ասում՝ նյութի լուրջ մասնագետներ, որը ծնողը իր գիտելիքներով չի կարող ապահովել։
Կրթությունը՝ ուսուցչին, մամային էլ՝ մամայությունը  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, տնայինները, ի մեծ հիասթափություն ինձ, արդեն համարյա ամբողջովին հանված են արևմտյան դպրոցի սիստեմից, անգամ հայսքուլում։

----------


## ivy

Տառերն էլ 5 տարեկան երեխայի համար են դժվար, որքան որ բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկան` 15 տարեկանի համար։
Բայց քանի կա հետաքրքրություն, սովորելը մնում է հաճույք։
Ինչպես ասեցի, իմ հիմնական խնդիրն էն է, որ դպրոցը կարող է փչացնել էդ բնական սերը գիտելիքի հանդեպ։
Կարող եմ մենակ հուսալ, որ էդպես չի լինի. Գերմանիայում հոմսքուլինգ էսպես թե էնպես չկա։ Ես տարբերակ չունեմ։ Չհաշված երկիրը փոխելը ։)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Տառերն էլ 5 տարեկան երեխայի համար են դժվար, որքան որ բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկան` 15 տարեկանի համար։
> Բայց քանի կա հետաքրքրություն, սովորելը մնում է հաճույք։
> Ինչպես ասեցի, իմ հիմնական խնդիրն էն է, որ դպրոցը կարող է փչացնել էդ բնական սերը գիտելիքի հանդեպ։
> Կարող եմ մենակ հուսալ, որ էդպես չի լինի. Գերմանիայում հոմսքուլինգ էսպես թե էնպես չկա։ Ես տարբերակ չունեմ։ Չհաշված երկիրը փոխելը ։)


Տառերը սովորելու հանդեպ սերը դպրոցը հաստատ չի փչացնի․ հակառակը՝ նման բաները խմբակային սովորելը խթանիչ է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ֆիննական դպրոցներում էլ առանձին առարկաներ վերացնելն էլ ինչպես միշտ մեդիայի սխալ մեկնաբանության արդյունքն ա։ Էստեղ ասվում ա, թե ավելի կոնկրետ ինչ ա լինելու։

Բարեկամի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ կրթությունն ու առօրեական հմտություններ սովորելը տարբեր բաներ են։ Կարող եմ նաև ավելացնել, որ սերը գիտելիքի հանդեպ, սովորելու նկատմամբ մոտիվացվածությունն էնքան էլ ձեռքբերովի հատկանիշներ չեն, այլ անհատական առանձնահատկություններ են։ Հենց էդ ա հիմնական պատճառը, որ գոյություն ունեն «լավ սովորող» ու «վատ սովորող» աշակերտներ։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.12.2016), Բարեկամ (02.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Բարեկամի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ կրթությունն ու առօրեական հմտություններ սովորելը տարբեր բաներ են։ Կարող եմ նաև ավելացնել, որ սերը գիտելիքի հանդեպ, սովորելու նկատմամբ մոտիվացվածությունն էնքան էլ ձեռքբերովի հատկանիշներ չեն, այլ անհատական առանձնահատկություններ են։ Հենց էդ ա հիմնական պատճառը, որ գոյություն ունեն «լավ սովորող» ու «վատ սովորող» աշակերտներ։


Ես բերել էի կոնկրետ տառերը սովորելու օրինակը, որ «առօրեական հմտություն» չի, այլ դպրոցական առաջին դասարանի ծրագրի մի մաս: Ու դա հնարավոր է սովորել առանց առարկայական մոտեցման ու դասերի՝ զուտ հիմնված երեխայի հետաքրքրվածության վրա: Եվ չեմ կարծում, թե շարունակությունն էլ ուրիշ կարող է լինել, եթե սովորելու հանդեպ սերը չմարի:
Իսկ գիտելիքի հանդեպ սերը չասեցի էլ, թե ձեռքբերովի հատկանիշ է, ընդհակառակը, դա բնածին է:
Լավ ու վատ սովորողները ստեղծվում են ուսուցման սխալների պատճառով միայն, երբ չկա անհատական մոտեցում: Ցանկացած մարդ էլ (եթե չունի մտավոր դեֆեկտներ) համապատասխան մեթոդներ կիրառելու դեպքում, կարող է լինել «լավ սովորող»: Սա էլ է դպրոցի թույլ կողմերից մեկը, որ ոչ միշտ է հնարավոր անհատական մոտեցում ցուցաբերել, ինչի արդյունքում ստեղծվում են «թույլ աշակերտներ»:

----------


## ivy

> Ֆիննական դպրոցներում էլ առանձին առարկաներ վերացնելն էլ ինչպես միշտ մեդիայի սխալ մեկնաբանության արդյունքն ա։ Էստեղ ասվում ա, թե ավելի կոնկրետ ինչ ա լինելու։


Ամեն դեպքում արդեն իսկ լավ քայլեր են դեպի ավելի էֆեկտիվ ուսուցումը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն դեպքում արդեն իսկ լավ քայլեր են դեպի ավելի էֆեկտիվ ուսուցումը:


Ֆինլանդիան հա էլ նորանոր քայլեր ա անում դեպի ավելի էֆեկտիվ ուսուցումը, սա ինչ-որ հեղափոխական քայլ չի։ Իրանց դպրոցական կրթությունն աշխարհում ամենալավն ա կամ ամենալավերից։ 




> Ես բերել էի կոնկրետ տառերը սովորելու օրինակը, որ «առօրեական հմտություն» չի, այլ դպրոցական առաջին դասարանի ծրագրի մի մաս: Ու դա հնարավոր է սովորել առանց առարկայական մոտեցման ու դասերի՝ զուտ հիմնված երեխայի հետաքրքրվածության վրա: Եվ չեմ կարծում, թե շարունակությունն էլ ուրիշ կարող է լինել, եթե սովորելու հանդեպ սերը չմարի:
> Իսկ գիտելիքի հանդեպ սերը չասեցի էլ, թե ձեռքբերովի հատկանիշ է, ընդհակառակը, դա բնածին է:
> Լավ ու վատ սովորողները ստեղծվում են ուսուցման սխալների պատճառով միայն, երբ չկա անհատական մոտեցում: Ցանկացած մարդ էլ (եթե չունի մտավոր դեֆեկտներ) համապատասխան մեթոդներ կիրառելու դեպքում, կարող է լինել «լավ սովորող»: Սա էլ է դպրոցի թույլ կողմերից մեկը, որ ոչ միշտ է հնարավոր անհատական մոտեցում ցուցաբերել, ինչի արդյունքում ստեղծվում են «թույլ աշակերտներ»:


Կոնկրետ տառերը սովորելն իհարկե հնարավոր ա դպրոցից դուրս, չնայած դպրոցի ծրագրի մաս ա։ Տառ սովորելը հիմնականում երկու բան ա պահանջում. մոտոր մարզում (ոնց որ գդալ բռնելը, կոշիկի շնուրոկ կապելը և այլն) ու հնչյունները պատկերների և հակառակ ուղղությամբ փոխակերպում։ Դա ինչ-որ բարդ մտավոր աշխատանք չի, ու արդեն զարգացած մոտորիկա ունեցող ոչ դիսլեքսիկ երեխան հանգիստ կարա սովորի դա թե՛ դպրոցում, թե՛ դրանից դուրս։ Բայց վերցրու բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկան։ Լիքը մտավոր ճիգեր ու դիսցիպլինա ա պահանջում։ Եթե մեկը չունի բնական հետաքրքրվածություն մաթեմատիկայի նկատմամբ, չի կարա մի քանի ժամ մի խնդրի վրա տառապի։ Բայց պետք ա գոնե մի քիչ տառապի, որովհետև էդ գիտելիքը հետագայում ուրիշ տեղերում պետք ա գալիս։ Հիմա անհատական մոտեցում կլինի՝ դե լավ, քեզ դուր չի գալիս, մի արա, մեկ ա դու լեզվաբան ես դառնալու, քեզ մաթեմ պետք չի։ Իսկ երբ դպրոցն ա դա պահանջում, աշակերտը նստում, գոնե մի քիչ ուղեղին զոռ ա տալիս, ու իրան ինչքան պետք ա, քաղում ա։

Գիտելիքի հանդեպ սերն իհարկե բնածին ա, բայց դրանից չունեն բոլորը։ Հակառակ դեպքում ինչու՞ բոլորը գիտնական չեն դառնում։ Կասես՝ դպրոցը սպանում ա էդ սերը։ Էդ դեպքում հոմսքուլինգի իմաստն էն ա, որ բոլորը պոտենցիալ գիտնականներ դառնա՞ն։ Չեն դառնա, որովհետև ուղղակի ամեն մարդ տարբեր ա։ Մեկը չի սիրում նստել ժամերով, դաս անել, սիրում ա քարը քարին կպցնել, տուն սարքել։ Մյուսի ուշքը գնում ա գրասեղանի մոտ մաթեմի խնդիրներ լուծելու համար, բայց որ ասում են՝ մի հատ ճաշ էփի, գույնը գցում ա։ Էդքանով հանդերձ, կիրթ հասարակության համար ամեն դեպքում պետք ա որոշակի գիտելիք ներարկել էրեխեքի մեջ, թեկուզ զոռով։ 

Մեկ էլ անդրադառնամ էդքան թմբկահարված անհատական մոտեցմանը։ Մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի դրա պաշտողներից, մինչև իմ երեսին չշրմփաց դա։ Իբր ավելի լավ արդյունքի հասնելու համար ֆրանսերենի անհատական դասեր էի վերցրել, որտեղ դասախոսը մենակ ինձ վրա էր կենտրոնանում, իմ թույլ կողմերի ու սեփական պահանջների վրա աշխատում։ Առաջին հայացքից՝ ընտիրություն։ Բայց էդ փորձն ինձ հերիք էր հասկանալու համար, որ էլ կյանքում ոչ մի դեպքում որևէ լեզվի անհատական պարապմունք չեմ վերցնելու։ Էն, ինչ դու կարող ես խմբում սովորել, ոչ մի ծնող չի կարող տալ։ Խմբում լսում ես զանազան ակցենտներ, մոտեցումներ, ուրիշների սխալները նկատում, ուրիշները քո սխալները նկատում են կամ չեն նկատում, նաև տեսնում ես քո սեփական պրոգրեսը։ Իսկ անհատականի դեպքում համեմատելու բան չունես, չես հասկանում՝ որտեղ ես։ Զրույցները մենակ երկու կողմ են ունենում։ Գիտելիքի ձեռքբերումը տեղի ա ունենում մենակ «ուղղահայաց», միմյանցից սովորելը չկա։ 

Ի դեպ, չեմ ժխտում, որ ժամանակակից դպրոցները լիքը խնդիրներ ունեն։ Պարզապես հոմսքուլինգն ավելի շատ խնդիրներ ունի։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.12.2016), Բարեկամ (02.12.2016)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ախր, դեռ էդ հարցերը մի կողմ դնենք, թե ուսման սերն ավելի լավ որտեղ է զարգանում՝  դպրոցում, թե հոումսքուլում,  դա չի գլխավորը։ Ենթադրենք տվյալ երեխայի մոտ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով դպրոցում մեռնում է էդ սերը, իսկ տանը՝ ծաղկում։ Լավ։ Իսկ ո՞վ է նրան դասավանդելու *ընդհուպ մինչև  տասներկուերորդ դասարանի ծրագրերով և մակարդակով* *մաթեմատիկա, քիմիա, ֆիզիկա, կենսաբանություն, անատոմիա, գրականություն, քերականություն, պատմություն, օտար լեզուներ, ֆիզիկական դաստիարակություն և առողջական հարցեր, աստղագիտություն, լուսանկարչություն, արվեստներ, ինֆորմատիկա և ծրագրավորում, աշխարհագրություն, փայտամշակում և կարուձև, երգեցողություն, երաժշտություն, կրոն, ու էլի մի դյուժին առարկաներ*։ *

Ո՞վ։ Ծնո՞ղը։* Եթե տվյալ ծնողն էդքան գիտելիք ունի ամբողջ հանրակրթական ծրագրի բոլոր դասարաններին կրթելու մակարդակով, էդ ուրեմն բացառիկ հանճար է, ու առնվազն պիտի Գիննեսում գրանցված լինի, իսկ առավելագույնս՝ աշխատի հատուկ ծառայությունների գաղտնի բաժիններում։ Իսկ եթե ծնողը մտածում է, որ այդ բոլոր առարկաներից մասնագետներ կվարձի, ուրեմն շատ հարուստ մարդ է, ու հոումսքուլինգն էլ անում է, որովհետև իր թանկարժեք երեխաներին կարող են առևանգել հասարակական վայրերում և փրկագին ուզել։ 

Սարկազմը մի կողմ, ծնողը, որը կարծում է, թե ինքը կարող է ապահովել էդ բոլոր գիտելիքները և դասավանդել իր երեխային տանը, ոչ ադեկվատ է ընկալում իսկական կրթությունը․ իր կարծիքով մակերեսային մի երկու խաղ-խնդիրը կամ մի քանի տեքստ-մեքստ կարդալը, միանգամայն բավարար կրթություն է, ընդ որում լավագույնը։ Մեղք են էդ երեխեքը, որ ի սկզբանե զրկված են լինում հասկանալու և ընտրելու հնարավորությունից ։

----------


## ivy

Բարեկամ, մի քիչ կարդա հոմսքուլինգի մասին։ Հանճար լինել պետք չի. դա նույն ծրագիրն է, ինչ մենք բոլորս անցել ենք դպրոցում։ Բացի դրանից, հոմսքուլինգը չի ենթադրում միայն ծնողի ներկայությունը ուսման գործում։
Մոտս էն տպավորությունն է, որ դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել թեման, ավելի ճիշտ` թեմաները։ 
Լիքը նյութ կա հոմսքուլինգի վերաբերյալ,  որ գոնե հասկանալի լինի` ինչի մասին է խոսքը։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ, մի քիչ կարդա հոմսքուլինգի մասին։ Հանճար լինել պետք չի. դա նույն ծրագիրն է, ինչ մենք բոլորս անցել ենք դպրոցում։ Բացի դրանից, հոմսքուլինգը չի ենթադրում միայն ծնողի ներկայությունը ուսման գործում։
> Մոտս էն տպավորությունն է, որ դու ուշադիր չես կարդացել թեման, ավելի ճիշտ` թեմաները։ 
> Լիքը նյութ կա հոմսքուլինգի վերաբերյալ,  որ գոնե հասկանալի լինի` ինչի մասին է խոսքը։


Իսկ ինչ մենք բոլորս անցել ենք դպրոցում, դրանք *բոլոը* գիտենք ուսուցչի մակարդակո՞՞՞վ։ Կամ կարո՞ղ ենք իմանալ։ Չէ՞ որ դպրոցն էլ ամեն առարկայի համար իր առանձին ուսուցիչն է պահում։
Հոմսքուլերները, կարծես, կա՛մ թերագնահատում են գիտելիքի պահանջվող մակարդակը, կա՛մ գերագնահատում իրենց կարողությունները։ ՛՛Մենք բոլորս՛՛, դպրոցն ավարտելով, ձեռք չենք բերում անգամ հեռու մոտավորությամբ գիտելիքների այնպիսի խորություն և լայնություն, որ ուսուցիչն ունի, և որը ձեռք է բերել քանի տարիներ բարձրագույն մասնագիտական կրթությամբ պլյուս ինքնակրթություն պլյուս փորձառություն, և այն էլ միայն մեկ-երկու առարկայի համար հազիվ է հերիքում մի կյանքն ու մի ուղեղի/հակումների պոտենցիալը։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (02.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Նորից խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գոնե թեթևակի ծանոթանալ թեմային` կարծիք արտահայտելուց առաջ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Նորից խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գոնե թեթևակի ծանոթանալ թեմային` կարծիք արտահայտելուց առաջ։


Թեման կարդացել եմ, ու դրա հիման վրա էլ կարծիքս է։ Եթե կոնկրետ նշածս արգումենտներին առարկելու կամ քննարկելու միտք ունես, հենց դա էլ անում ենք։

----------


## ivy

> Թեման կարդացել եմ, ու դրա հիման վրա էլ կարծիքս է։ Եթե կոնկրետ նշածս արգումենտներին առարկելու կամ քննարկելու միտք ունես, հենց դա էլ անում ենք։


Էդ դեպքում չեմ հասկանում, թե որտեղից ունես էն միտքը, թե հոմսքուլեր լինելու համար հանճար պիտի լինել։ Կամ որ հոմսքուլինգը միայն ծնողի սովորեցնելն է ենթադրում։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էդ դեպքում չեմ հասկանում, թե որտեղից ունես էն միտքը, թե հոմսքուլերբվանից լինելու համար հանճար պիտի լինել։ Կամ որ հոմսքուլինգը միայն ծնողի սովորեցրել է ենթադևում։


Այվի ջան, երևի դու ուշադիր չես կարդում գրածներս, ստիպված եմ կրկնել․ որովհետև չի կարող ծնողը ուսուցչի մակարդակի խորությամբ տիրապետել այդ առարկաների անգամ մի մասին։ Միայն դասագիրք սերտելը չի նշանակում տիրապետել առարկային, դա  սիրողական մակարդակով մակերեսային ինֆորմացիայի ձեռքբերում է ընդամենը։ 

Իսկ եթե ամեն առարկայի համար ուսուցիչ է վարձում, ուրեմն հարուստ է շատ, և դառնում է, որ հոումսքուլինգն ամեն մարդու բան չի, նույնիսկ եթե շատ ուզենան։

----------


## ivy

Բարեկամ ջան, կարդում եմ ուշադիր։
Հոմսքուլինգը ահագին դուրս է գիտելիքի փոխանցման առարկայական մեթոդից։ Իհարկե կան որոշակի սահմաններ, բայց էդ գիտելիքները ստանալու ձևերն ու ճանապարհները ավելի լայն են, քան "մաման նստեց կողքս, դաս սովորեցրեց" քո պատկերացրած ձևից։ Եվ էդ պատկերացումն էլ չեմ հասկանում որտեղից ունես։
Երեխաները կարող են տարբեր խմբերի մասնակցել` հատուկ հոմսքուլերների համար նախատեսված, իրենց համար շատ ու բազմազան զբաղմունքներ կան, որոնք բոլորն էլ ուղղված են գիտելիքներ ստանալուն, ուղղակի մատուցման ձևերն են դպրոցից շատ տարբերվող։ 
Եվ իհարկե ծնողները մնում են կրթության մեջ կենտրոնական դերում, բայց դա քո էս ներկայացրած ուսուցչի դերը չի։ Ու դրա մասին արդեն ահագին անդրադարձել ենք հոմսքուլինգի մասին նախորդ թեմայում։
Ընդունելն ու չընդունել ուրիշ հարց է, բայց քո ներկայացրած տեսակետը կոնկրետ սխալ պատկերացումներն են թեմայի վերաբերյալ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարեկամ ջան, կարդում եմ ուշադիր։
> Հոմսքուլինգը ահագին դուրս է գիտելիքի փոխանցման առարկայական մեթոդից։ Իհարկե կան որոշակի սահմաններ, բայց էդ գիտելիքները ստանալու ձևերն ու ճանապարհները ավելի լայն են, քան "մաման նստեց կողքս, դաս սովորեցրեց" քո պատկերացրած ձևից։ Եվ էդ պատկերացումն էլ չեմ հասկանում որտեղից ունես։
> Երեխաները կարող են տարբեր խմբերի մասնակցել` հատուկ հոմսքուլերների համար նախատեսված, իրենց համար շատ ու բազմազան զբաղմունքներ կան, որոնք բոլորն էլ ուղղված են գիտելիքներ ստանալուն, ուղղակի մատուցման ձևերն են դպրոցից շատ տարբերվող։ 
> Եվ իհարկե ծնողները մնում են կրթության մեջ կենտրոնական դերում, բայց դա քո էս ներկայացրած ուսուցչի դերը չի։ Ու դրա մասին արդեն ահագին անդրադարձել ենք հոմսքուլինգի մասին նախորդ թեմայում։
> Ընդունելն ու չընդունել ուրիշ հարց է, բայց քո ներկայացրած տեսակետը կոնկրետ սխալ պատկերացումներն են թեմայի վերաբերյալ։


Բա էդ խմբերի ու մասնավոր դպրոցների դասարանների տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա: Ու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում ոչ առարկայական կրթությունը: Իմ պատկերացրածն ու թեմայի հեղինակի ներկայացրածը հերիք են մենակ տարրական դպրոցի համար:

----------


## ivy

> Բա էդ խմբերի ու մասնավոր դպրոցների դասարանների տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա: Ու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում ոչ առարկայական կրթությունը: Իմ պատկերացրածն ու թեմայի հեղինակի ներկայացրածը հերիք են մենակ տարրական դպրոցի համար:


Մի օրինակ կարող եմ բերել, էսպես կոչված արվեստի խումբ հատուկ հոմսքուլեր երեխաների համար։ Էդ խումբը նստած չի դասարանում, այլ ամբողջ ընթացքը անցնում է թանգարաններում։ Իրենք բառիս բուն իմաստով շրջում են թանգարաններով և ծանոթանում արվեստի գործերի ու դրանով նաև` պատմության հետ։ Բացի դրանից, ունեն "արհեստանոց"` սեփական արվեստի գործերը ստեղծելու համար։ Այսինքն` բացի արվեստի պատմությունից, խումբը նաև կրեատիվ աշխատանք է ներառում։ Դպրոցում չկա էդպիսի "առարկա"։ Սրանով երեխան միանգամից տարբեր ուղղություններով գիտելիքներ է ձեռք բերում ու նաև ստեղծագործում։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի օրինակ կարող եմ բերել, էսպես կոչված արվեստի խումբ հատուկ հոմսքուլեր երեխաների համար։ Էդ խումբը նստած չի դասարանում, այլ ամբողջ ընթացքը անցնում է թանգարաններում։ Իրենք բառիս բուն իմաստով շրջում են թանգարաններով և ծանոթանում արվեստի գործերի ու դրանով նաև` պատմության հետ։ Բացի դրանից, ունեն "արհեստանոց"` սեփական արվեստի գործերը ստեղծելու համար։ Այսինքն` բացի արվեստի պատմությունից, խումբը նաև կրեատիվ աշխատանք է ներառում։ Դպրոցում չկա էդպիսի "առարկա"։ Սրանով երեխան միանգամից տարբեր ուղղություններով գիտելիքներ է ձեռք բերում ու նաև ստեղծագործում։


 Ո՞նց չկա։ Առարկան կոչվում է ՛՛արվեստներ և արհեստներ՛՛ /arts & crafts/, որի դասավանդման ընթացքում թանգարան էլ են գնում /ու վերադառնալով յուրաքանչյուրը մանրամասն հաշվետվություն պիտի գրի ու վերլուծական/, արհեստանոց էլ ունեն՝ ամեն ինչով լի, որտեղ համապատասխան մասնագետ-ուսուցչի կողմից առաջնորդվելով ստեղծում են իրենց արվեստի գործերը, և ուսուցիչն էլ կրթում-բացատրում-ուղղում է աշխատանքը, դասավանդում կոնկրետ առարկայի հմտություն։

Ի դեպ, այս առարկայից նմանատիպ ողջ-օրը-տևող էքսկուրսիաները բավական հաճախակի են, և հենց դրանք էլ կազմում են առարիկայի էությունը։ Ոչ ոք չի նստում աշակերտական սեղանի մոտ ու վերացական պատմություններ լսում արվեստից կամ արհեստից։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Ո՞նց չկա։ Առարկան կոչվում է ՛՛արվեստներ և արհեստներ՛՛ /arts & crafts/, որի դասավանդման ընթացքում թանգարան էլ են գնում /ու վերադառնալով յուրաքանչյուրը մանրամասն հաշվետվություն պիտի գրի ու վերլուծական/, արհեստանոց էլ ունեն՝ ամեն ինչով լի, որտեղ համապատասխան մասնագետ-ուսուցչի կողմից առաջնորդվելով ստեղծում են իրենց արվեստի գործերը, և ուսուցիչն էլ կրթում-բացատրում-ուղղում է աշխատանքը, դասավանդում կոնկրետ առարկայի հմտություն։


Էն, որ դպրոցից թանգարան են տանում, դրան հավատում եմ: Բայց որ որևէ խումբ մենակ թանգարանում է գործում՝ լրիվ դասարանային պայմաններից դուրս, չեմ կարծում, որ հանրակրթական դպրոցներում լինի:
Էն էլ, որին արդեն կրտսեր դպրոցական տարիքից կարող են մասնակցել:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Է , որ դպրոցից թանգարան են տանում, դրան հավատում եմ: Բայց որ որևէ խումբ մենակ թանգարանում է գործում՝ լրիվ դասարանային պայմաններից դուրս, չեմ կարծում, որ հանրակրթական դպրոցներում լինի:
> Էն էլ, որին արդեն կրտսեր դպրոցական տարիքից կարող են մասնակցել:


Իսկ ինչու՞ չպիտի լինի։ Երբ դպրոցը հայտ է ներկայացնում, թանգարանն ապահովում է դա, ինչպես որ ասածդ խմբերի համար է ապահովում․ ոչ մի խտրականություն։ Երբևէ չե՞ս տեսել տվյալ դպրոցի համազգեստներով աշակերտների թանգարանի հատակներին նստոտած ու գծանկարներ են անում։

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ինչու՞ չպիտի լինի։ Երբ դպրոցը հայտ է ներկայացնում, թանգարանն ապահովում է դա, ինչպես որ ասածդ խմբերի համար է ապահովում․ ոչ մի խտրականություն։


Եթե ձեզ մոտ կա էդպիսի «դաս», որի ընթացքում խումբը ամբողջովին ու լիովին դասարանային պայմաններից դուրս է գործում, կարող եմ մենակ ուրախ լինել էտեղի երեխաների համար: Թեև ասածդ ոնց որ թե ավելի շատ տեսական էր:

Համենայնդեպս Գերմանիայի տարրական դպրոցներում ոչ մի դասընթաց չկա, էն էլ՝ արվեստի բնագավառում, որ ամբողջ սեմեստր դասարանից դուրս անցնի:

----------


## ivy

> Երբևէ չե՞ս տեսել տվյալ դպրոցի համազգեստներով աշակերտների թանգարանի հատակներին նստոտած ու գծանկարներ են անում։


Դրանք երևի թե կոնկրետ որևէ պրոյեկտի շրջանակում են. անելու են իրենց հետազոտությունը, հետ գնան դասարան: Իմ ասածը դասարանային կառույցից ամբոողջոովին դուրս է ու էն էլ պստոների համար:
Գուցե և կա ձեզ մոտ նաև էս դեպքը, չգիտեմ: Մեզ մոտ չկա:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եթե ձեզ մոտ կա էդպիսի «դաս», որի ընթացքում խումբը ամբողջովին ու լիովին դասարանային պայմաններից դուրս է գործում, կարող եմ մենակ ուրախ լինել էտեղի երեխաների համար: Թեև ասածդ ոնց որ թե ավելի շատ տեսական էր:
> 
> Համենայնդեպս Գերմանիայի տարրական դպրոցներում ոչ մի դասընթաց չկա, էն էլ՝ արվեստի բնագավառում, որ ամբողջ սեմեստր դասարանից դուրս անցնի:


Այո, կա այդպիսի դաս, որի համար հատուկ տեղեկացում ես ստանում, որ այսինչ օրը անց են կացնելու այսինչ տեղը՝ թանգարան, աստղադիտարան, հին ճարտարապետական կոմպլեքս․․․
Երեխաներին տանում են հատուկ ավտոբուսով, և եթե շատ հեռու է լինում, մնում են նաև մեկ կամ երկու օրով։ 
Ամբողջ սեմեստրը դասարանից դուրս չի անցնում, այլ միայն նշված օրը, և այդպիսի օրեր լինում են տարին մի քանի անգամ։ Իսկ սեմեստրի մնացած օրերը անց են կացնում դպրոցում՝ մյուս առարկաների վրա։

----------


## ivy

> Այո, կա այդպիսի դաս, որի համար հատուկ տեղեկացում ես ստանում, որ այսինչ օրը անց են կացնելու այսինչ տեղը՝ թանգարան, աստղադիտարան, հին ճարտարապետական կոմպլեքս․․․
> Երեխաներին տանում են հատուկ ավտոբուսով, և եթե շատ հեռու է լինում, մնում են նաև մեկ կամ երկու օրով։ 
> Ամբողջ սեմեստրը դասարանից դուրս չի անցնում, այլ միայն նշված օրը, և այդպիսի օրեր լինում են տարին մի քանի անգամ։ Իսկ սեմեստրի մնացած օրերը անց են կացնում դպրոցում՝ մյուս առարկաների վրա։


Դե դեպքից դեպք էստեղ էլ են անում, խոսքը նրա մասին էր, երբ խումբը ընդհանրապես դասարանային պայմաններում չի գործում՝ երբեք, ոչ մի օր:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դրանք երևի թե կոնկրետ որևէ պրոյեկտի շրջանակում են. անելու են իրենց հետազոտությունը, հետ գնան դասարան: Իմ ասածը դասարանային կառույցից ամբոողջոովին դուրս է ու էն էլ պստոների համար:
> Գուցե և կա ձեզ մոտ նաև էս դեպքը, չգիտեմ: Մեզ մոտ չկա:


Սովորաբար այդպիսի պարապմունքները մեկ ամբողջ օր են տևում, և աշակերտներն էլ դասարան այդ օրը չեն վերադառնում։ Բայց  ի՞նչ էական է՝ վերադառնում են դասարան, թե ոչ, երբ այդ դեպքերում մի ամբողջ դպրոցական օր նվիրվում է արվեստին, դասարանային պատերից դուրս։

----------


## ivy

> Սովորաբար այդպիսի պարապմունքները մեկ ամբողջ օր են տևում, և աշակերտներն էլ դասարան այդ օրը չեն վերադառնում։ Բայց  ի՞նչ էական է՝ վերադառնում են դասարան, թե ոչ, երբ այդ դեպքերում մի ամբողջ դպրոցական օր նվիրվում է արվեստին, դասարանային պատերից դուրս։


Հա, իհարկե դա էլ վատ չի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե դեպքից դեպք էստեղ էլ են անում, խոսքը նրա մասին էր, երբ խումբը ընդհանրապես դասարանային պայմաններում չի գործում՝ երբեք, ոչ մի օր:


Լավ չեմ հասկանում ինչ է նշանակում դասարանային պայմաններում գործել, կամ որն է դրա թերությունը կամ առավելությունը։ Ինչպես նշեցի՝ մի ամբողջ օր անց է կացվում տվյալ ոչ-դասարանային վայրում։ Դու ուզու՞մ ես որ ամբողջ սեմեստրը մենակ արվե՞ստ անեն ու ամբողջ սեմեստրը թանգարանից դուրս չգա՞ն։

ըստ կրթական ծրագրի՝ կատարվում է առարակների հավասարաչափ բաշխում ողջ սեմեստրով։

----------


## ivy

> Լավ չեմ հասկանում ինչ է նշանակում դասարանային պայմաններում գործել, կամ որն է դրա թերությունը կամ առավելությունը։ Ինչպես նշեցի՝ մի ամբողջ օր անց է կացվում տվյալ ոչ-դասարանային վայրում։ Դու ուզու՞մ ես որ ամբողջ սեմեստրը մենակ արվե՞ստ անեն ու ամբողջ սեմեստրը թանգարանից դուրս չգա՞ն։


Չէ, սեմեստրի ընթացքում կարելի է նաև լիքը ուրիշ բաներ անել, և բոլորն էլ՝ դպրոցական դասարանից դուրս: Եվ հոմսքուլերները ունեն էդ հնարավորությունը:
Հիմա կասես՝ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա դասարանի մեջ: Գուցե և վատ բան չկա, բայց ինձ դրանից դուրսը ավելի բնական ու հետաքրքիր է թվում: 
Բայց դեռ փորձ չունեմ դպրոց գնացող երեխայի հետ, միայն մտքեր են իհարկե:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …
> Լավ ու վատ սովորողները *ստեղծվում են ուսուցման սխալների պատճառով միայն*, երբ չկա անհատական մոտեցում: Ցանկացած մարդ էլ (եթե չունի մտավոր դեֆեկտներ) համապատասխան մեթոդներ կիրառելու դեպքում, կարող է լինել «լավ սովորող»: Սա էլ է դպրոցի թույլ կողմերից մեկը, որ ոչ միշտ է հնարավոր անհատական մոտեցում ցուցաբերել, ինչի արդյունքում ստեղծվում են «թույլ աշակերտներ»:


Այվի ջան… its a false statement… որովհետև եթե տենց ա ուրեմն մի խմբում լավ կամ վատ սովորող չպետք ա լինի, բոլորը պետք ա լինեն լավ կամ բոլորը վատ… անհատական ուշադրությունը նաև վաստակ ա ինչ որ տրեղ, անհատ աշակերտի վաստակ, էս իմ փորձից եմ ասում… 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա խմբերին ու անհատականին ապա անհատականը ընդամենը մի հատ խթան ա, այլ ոչ թե սիստեմ… ուսման պրոցեսը, կամ գիտելիք ստանալու պրոցոսը մենակ ընդունելով կամ ընկալելով չի սահմանափակվում. դրա ՉուսմանՃ հիմնական ու գլխավոր կոմպոնենտը նաև գիտելիքի փոխանակումն ա, որը անհատական ուսուցման դեպքում չի կարա լինի… գիտելիքները ակամայից փորձարկման մեջ ա դրվում խմբակայինի՝ դասարանականի դեպքում…

մի մոմենտ եղավ մոտս մենակ մի ուսանող էր մնացել էն էլ ամենաշնորհքովը… մի որոշ ժամանակ անց էս տղեն ուղղակի լճացավ… ահագին ֆիդբաքեր էլ ստանում էր աջից ձախից… մի որոշ ժամանակ անց մի 4 հոգի միացավ շմբին ու պատկերը լրիվ փոխվեց… դրամատիկորեն…

… և կարևորը ոչ միայն թե ինքան գիտելիք ունես կամ ոնց ես կարողանում էդ գիտելիքները ստանաս, այլ ոնց ես դրանք օգտագործում… օգտագործելը և նաև ստանալն ու գտնելը խմբակայինում ավելի էֆեկտիվ ա… բացի էս ամեն ինչից կենսաբանական լեզվով ասած եթե մարդուն պահում ես մաքուր ջըրմֆրի միջավայրում, դրանից մարդը կարող ա չի հիվանդանում, բայց իրա իմյուն սիստեմը թուլանում ա ու մարդն ավելի խոցելի ա դառնում…

----------

Բարեկամ (03.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (07.12.2016), Տրիբուն (03.12.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ ինչ մենք բոլորս անցել ենք դպրոցում, դրանք *բոլոը* գիտենք ուսուցչի մակարդակո՞՞՞վ։ Կամ կարո՞ղ ենք իմանալ։ Չէ՞ որ դպրոցն էլ ամեն առարկայի համար իր առանձին ուսուցիչն է պահում։
> Հոմսքուլերները, կարծես, կա՛մ թերագնահատում են գիտելիքի պահանջվող մակարդակը, կա՛մ գերագնահատում իրենց կարողությունները։ ՛՛Մենք բոլորս՛՛, դպրոցն ավարտելով, ձեռք չենք բերում անգամ հեռու մոտավորությամբ գիտելիքների այնպիսի խորություն և լայնություն, որ ուսուցիչն ունի, և որը ձեռք է բերել քանի տարիներ բարձրագույն մասնագիտական կրթությամբ պլյուս ինքնակրթություն պլյուս փորձառություն, և այն էլ միայն մեկ-երկու առարկայի համար հազիվ է հերիքում մի կյանքն ու մի ուղեղի/հակումների պոտենցիալը։


մեկ այլ պահ էլ կա..
մարդ, բացի առարկան լավ իմանալուց, պիտի մի քիչ էլ մանկավարժի տաղանդ ունենա՝ իր իմացածը բարեհաջող տեղ հասցնելու համար..

օրինակ մեր երեխեքին մենք միշտ փորձում ենք դպրոցի ծրագրից առաջ պահել..
ասենք՝ հիմա դպրոցում նոր են հասել երկնիշ թվերի գումարին ու հանելուն, իսկ մենք արդեն բազմապատկմանն ու բաժանումին ենք հասել..
իրենք դեռ առանձին բառեր են կարդում, իսկ մենք՝ փոքրիկ պատմություններ..
և այլն

ինչնա հետաքրքիր.
որոշ բաներ կան, որ երբ ես եմ փորձում բացատրել, շատ դժվար եմ տեղ հասցնում..
իսկ կնոջս մոտ դրանք շատ ավելի հեշտ են ստացվում..
կամ նրանիցա, որ ես չեմ կարողանում լավ բացատրել, կամ էլ՝ որ երեխաների հետ շատ ավելի խիստ եմ, քան կինս..
ամեն դեպքում՝ կինս բացատրողի դերում է, ես՝ ստուգողի..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մեկ այլ պահ էլ կա..
> մարդ, բացի առարկան լավ իմանալուց, պիտի մի քիչ էլ մանկավարժի տաղանդ ունենա՝ իր իմացածը բարեհաջող տեղ հասցնելու համար..
> 
> օրինակ մեր երեխեքին մենք միշտ փորձում ենք դպրոցի ծրագրից առաջ պահել..
> ասենք՝ հիմա դպրոցում նոր են հասել երկնիշ թվերի գումարին ու հանելուն, իսկ մենք արդեն բազմապատկմանն ու բաժանումին ենք հասել..
> իրենք դեռ առանձին բառեր են կարդում, իսկ մենք՝ փոքրիկ պատմություններ..
> և այլն
> 
> ինչնա հետաքրքիր.
> ...


Մի փոքրիկ բան ավելացնեմ. մանկավարժությունը տաղանդ չի, մասնագիտություն ա։ Ու բացի թեմայում քննարկված որևէ առարկայի մասնագետ լինելուց, ուսուցիչը պետք ա նաև մանկավարժական կրթություն ունենա։ Կարող ա կնոջդ մոտ բացատրելն ավելի լավ ստացվի։ Բայց մանկավարժությունը հենց մենակ բացատրելը չի։ Լիքը կոմպոնենտներ ա ներառում, լիքը զանազան մոտեցումներ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մի փոքրիկ բան ավելացնեմ. մանկավարժությունը տաղանդ չի, մասնագիտություն ա։ Ու բացի թեմայում քննարկված որևէ առարկայի մասնագետ լինելուց, ուսուցիչը պետք ա նաև մանկավարժական կրթություն ունենա։ Կարող ա կնոջդ մոտ բացատրելն ավելի լավ ստացվի։ Բայց մանկավարժությունը հենց մենակ բացատրելը չի։ Լիքը կոմպոնենտներ ա ներառում, լիքը զանազան մոտեցումներ։


ես հատուկ նշել էի, որ «մանկավարժի տաղանդ» ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ իմացածը հասկանալի բացատրելու կարողությունը..
ինձ թվումա թեմայում ոչ թե տարբեր առարկաների ուսուցիչների մասնագիտական կարողություննա քննարկվում, այլ՝ ծնողի երեխային դաս սովորեցնելու երևույթը..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես հատուկ նշել էի, որ «մանկավարժի տաղանդ» ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ իմացածը հասկանալի բացատրելու կարողությունը..
> ինձ թվումա թեմայում ոչ թե տարբեր առարկաների ուսուցիչների մասնագիտական կարողություննա քննարկվում, այլ՝ ծնողի երեխային դաս սովորեցնելու երևույթը..


Գիտեմ։ Բայց ես որպես ավելացում ասում եմ, որ մանկավարժությունը մասնագիտություն ա, հետևաբար ևս մեկ պատճառ, թե ինչու ծնողը չպիտի էդ դերն իր վրա վերցնի։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գիտեմ։ Բայց ես որպես ավելացում ասում եմ, որ մանկավարժությունը մասնագիտություն ա, հետևաբար ևս մեկ պատճառ, թե ինչու ծնողը չպիտի էդ դերն իր վրա վերցնի։


երեխեքին դպրոց ընդհանրապես չտանողները չգիտեմ,
բայց մենք մեր վրա ուսուցչի դեր չենք վերցնում, այլ՝ մեր հնարավորության սահմաններում փորձում ենք դպրոցական ծրագիրը ավելի շուտ բացատրել, քան իրենք դրան կհասնեն դասարանում..
բացի սա էլ՝ կողքից բավական մեծ թեմատիկ գրքերի գրադարան ունենք (իրենցից մի քանի տարի մեծ երեխաների համար նախատեսված), խաղերը ոչ միայն զինվոր ու հրացան են, այլև՝ շատ տրամաբանականներ կան..

այսպիսով՝ չեմ համաձայնի, թե երեխային նոր նյութ մատուցելու համար անպայման պիտի մանկավարժի մասնագիտություն ունենաս..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ էլ դասարանի թեմային անդրադառնամ։ Չեմ հասկանում՝ դասարանում դաս անելու մեջ ի՞նչ վատ բան կա։ Ասենք, մաթեմի դասը կարո՞ղ ա պետք ա ծառերի վրա կամ թանգարաններում արվի։ Ասենք, արվեստի դասերը թանգարաններում ու արվեստանոցներում արեցիր, բայց քիմիան ո՞ր թանգարանում ես անելու։ Կամ էլ ծրագրավորումը որտե՞ղ ես անելու, եթե ոչ կոմպի դիմաց։ 

Ու իհարկե ժամանակակից դպրոցում երբ կարիքը կա, դասերը դասարանից դուրս էլ են անում: Ասում եմ՝ մենք պատահել ա, զանազան գործիքներ վերցրած դպրոցի թաղում չափումներ էինք անում կամ հողի նմուշներ հավաքում, որ հետո դասարանում ուսումնասիրենք: Կամ էլ ֆիննական յուրաքանչյուր դպրոցում ամեն ինչով հագեցած խոհանոց կա, որտեղ էլ խոհարարության դասերն են անում: Վալդորֆյան դպրոցներում էրեխեքի կրեատիվության վրա մեծ շեշտ ա դրած. պարտադիր առնվազն երկու գործիք պիտի նվագել սովորեն, ձեռքի աշխատանքներ են անում ահռելի քանակությամբ ու դրանք վաճառում, որ ամառային ճամբարի փող հավաքեն:

Մի խոսքով, հոմսքուլինգն ուզի-չուզի, որևէ տեսակի գոյություն ունեցող կրթական մոդել ա վերցնում ու կիրառում՝ իբր մերժելով գոյություն ունեցող բոլոր տեսակի մոդելները: Ուղղակի տարբերությունն էն ա, որ մասնագիտական կրթություն ու փորձ ունեցող ուսուցչի փոխարեն կասկածելի գիտելիքներով ու մանկավարժական փորձ չունեցող ծնողն ա նույն բանն անում:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> երեխեքին դպրոց ընդհանրապես չտանողները չգիտեմ,
> բայց մենք մեր վրա ուսուցչի դեր չենք վերցնում, այլ՝ մեր հնարավորության սահմաններում փորձում ենք դպրոցական ծրագիրը ավելի շուտ բացատրել, քան իրենք դրան կհասնեն դասարանում..
> բացի սա էլ՝ կողքից բավական մեծ թեմատիկ գրքերի գրադարան ունենք (իրենցից մի քանի տարի մեծ երեխաների համար նախատեսված), խաղերը ոչ միայն զինվոր ու հրացան են, այլև՝ շատ տրամաբանականներ կան..
> 
> այսպիսով՝ չեմ համաձայնի, թե երեխային նոր նյութ մատուցելու համար անպայման պիտի մանկավարժի մասնագիտություն ունենաս..


Գաղթական ջան, քո ասածը հոմսքուլինգ չի, այլ երեխային օգնել ա դպրոցի ծրագրին համապատասխան դասընթացներում։ Բոլորիս ծնողներն էլ կարողացածի չափով արել են էդ ժամանակին։ Ես անգամ հիշում եմ, որ իններորդ դասարանում մամաս, ով իմ ճանաչած ամենաբազմակողմանի զարգացած մարդկանցից ա, բայց կենսաբից բան չգիտի, տեքստը կարդում, մարդավարի լեզվով բացատրում էր, որովհետև ահավոր գլխացավեր էի ունենում, չէի կարողանում ինքս կարդալ։ Ու բնական ա դա մեծ օգնություն ա ծնողի կողմից։ Բայց պատկերացնում եմ՝ եթե կենսաբանության միակ գիտելիքներս լինեին մամայիս բացատրածով լինեին ու դասագրքի տեքստի սահմաններում, ես բան չէի իմանա։ Դրա համար ուսուցիչ կար, որը դասը քննարկում էր, խնդիր էր տալիս լուծելու, ինչը չէր ստացվում, բացատրում էր։ 

Գրադարանն էլ, խաղերն էլ շատ լավ բաներ են ու լավ լրացում երեխայի ֆունդամենտալ կրթությանը, բայց չեն փոխարինում դրան։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, քո ասածը հոմսքուլինգ չի, այլ երեխային օգնել ա դպրոցի ծրագրին համապատասխան դասընթացներում։ Բոլորիս ծնողներն էլ կարողացածի չափով արել են էդ ժամանակին։ Ես անգամ հիշում եմ, որ իններորդ դասարանում մամաս, ով իմ ճանաչած ամենաբազմակողմանի զարգացած մարդկանցից ա, բայց կենսաբից բան չգիտի, տեքստը կարդում, մարդավարի լեզվով բացատրում էր, որովհետև ահավոր գլխացավեր էի ունենում, չէի կարողանում ինքս կարդալ։ Ու բնական ա դա մեծ օգնություն ա ծնողի կողմից։ Բայց պատկերացնում եմ՝ եթե կենսաբանության միակ գիտելիքներս լինեին մամայիս բացատրածով լինեին ու դասագրքի տեքստի սահմաններում, ես բան չէի իմանա։ Դրա համար ուսուցիչ կար, որը դասը քննարկում էր, խնդիր էր տալիս լուծելու, ինչը չէր ստացվում, բացատրում էր։ 
> 
> Գրադարանն էլ, խաղերն էլ շատ լավ բաներ են ու լավ լրացում երեխայի ֆունդամենտալ կրթությանը, բայց չեն փոխարինում դրան։


ոնց որ էլի լավ չհասկացանք իրար )))
իմ ասածը հոմսքուլինգի օգտին չէր..
ասում էի՝ երեխային գիտելիք մատուցելու համար, բացի էդ գիտելիքից, նաև ճիշտ մատուցելու հմտություն պիտի մարդ ունենա..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ոնց որ էլի լավ չհասկացանք իրար )))
> իմ ասածը հոմսքուլինգի օգտին չէր..
> ասում էի՝ երեխային գիտելիք մատուցելու համար, բացի էդ գիտելիքից, նաև ճիշտ մատուցելու հմտություն պիտի մարդ ունենա..


Հա բա ես էլ եմ էդ ասում։ Իմ ընդվզումն ավելի շատ տաղանդ բառի դեմ էր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ հենց ֆիննական դպրոցների մասին, չնայա¨էս կետերից գրեթե բոլորը կիրառելի են բազմաթիվ այլ եվրոպական երկրների դպրոցների համար:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.04.2019), Գաղթական (04.12.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

Լավ չի էլի..
ռոմանտիկա չկա...
նման միջավայրում երբեք չեն գտնվի նրանք, ով վեչնի դասին պատրաստ չի լինի ու ամեն անգամ, կարծես առաջին անգամ, նույն եռանդով ավելի շուտ կհայտարարի, քան թե կառաջարկի՝ «քելեք դասից թռնենք»…
ու երբեք էլ չեն գտնվի նրանք, ով՝ համընդհանուր ոգևորական բացականչությունների ֆոնի վրա, թթված դեմքով կմերժեն ու դրա համար էլ «կոմունիստ» կպիտակավորվեն..

ու, ամենակարևորը, ամառային զովաշունչ երեկոներին Հելսինկիի գլխավոր պողոտաներից փակած ֆինն խաղաղ ցուցարարները երբեք միաբերան չեն որոտա.

----------

Աթեիստ (04.12.2016)

----------


## Արշակ

Էն օրը ընկերներիցս մեկը ֆբ–ում շեյրել էր Բիլլի Այլիշի (Billie Eilish) «Bad Guy» երգը, որի շնորհիվ առաջին անգամ իմացա էդ 18 տարեկան կյանքի կտոր երգչուհու մասին, որը վերջերս իր 22 տարեկան եղբոր՝ ֆինիասի (Finneas) հետ մարդա 5 հատ Գրեմմի մրցանակ տարան տուն, էդպիսով Բիլլին դարձավ Գրեմիի պատմության ընթացքում երկրորդ ու նաև երբևէ ամենաերիտասարդ արտիստը որ Գրեմմիի 4 հիմնական մրցանակները ստացավ։ 
Հա ինչ էի ասում․ «Bad Guy» երգը հետաքրքրեց ու ասեցի տեսնեմ ով ա էս աղջիկը  :Smile:  Յութուբում մի ինտերվյու գտա իր հետ, մի քիչ նայեցի ու իր երգերից ավելին տպավորեց Բիլլիի անմիջականությունն ու էմոցիաներն արտահայտելու անկաշկանդությունը։ Դե իսկ Ֆինիասը ընդհանրապես նենց հասուն ա թվում խոսելուց, որ մտածում ես մի 30 տարեկան կլինի հեչից։ 
Հետո իմացա, որ և՛ Բիլլին, և Ֆինիասը երբևէ դպրոց չեն գնացել ու տնային ուսուցման շնորհիվ կարողացել են հիմնականում խորանալ էն ամենի մեջ ինչ իրանց հետաքրքրել ա, տվյալ դեպքում՝ երաժտությունը, որով տարվել են դեռ 4-5 տարեկանից, ու Բիլլիի Գրեմմիներ ստացած ողջ ալբոմն էլ երկուսով ստեղծել ու ձայնագրել են Ֆինիասի ննջարանում  :Jpit:  

Մի խոսքով, իրանց օրինակը մտածեցի հետաքրքիր կլինի ստեղ բերել էն առումով, որ էս թեմայի քննարկումներում մասնակիցների հիմնական մտահոգությունը կարծեմ էն էր, որ տնային ուսուցումը չի կարող ապահովել դպրոցի գիտելիքների որակը, որ դպրոցը բացի գիտելիքներից, ուրիշ երեխեքի հետ շփվելով սոցիալական հմտություններ ա տալիս, որ տնային ուսուցման դեպքում երեխեն մեկուսացված կլինի ու մարդկանց հետ շփման մեջ կաշկանդված կլինի, սոցիալիզացման խնդիրներ կունենա և այլն։ 
Մինչդեռ Բիլլին ու Ֆինիասը էս բոլոր մտահոգությունների լրիվ հակառակն են՝ շատ անմիջական են շփման մեջ, էմոցիոնալ, գիտակցական առումով զարմանալի հասուն են թվում ու մասնագիտական առումով էլ արդեն աննախադեպ հաջողությունների են հասել էսքան երիտասարդ տարիքում  :Smile:  
Հա կարող ա Բիլլին մաթեմից շատ ուժեղ չի, չգիտեմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա էդ ոչ իրան, ոչ իր արվեստի երկրպագուներին առանձնապես չի խանգարում  :Jpit: 

Հ․ Գ․
Իհարկե, առանձին օրինակը դեռ հերիք չի տնային ուսուցման նախընտրելի լինելու մասին ընդհանրացված պնդումներ անելու համար, բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ ուշադրության արժանի վառ օրինակ ա  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (24.02.2020), Chilly (19.02.2020), ivy (17.02.2020), John (17.02.2020), Աթեիստ (17.02.2020), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2020), Ուլուանա (20.02.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էն օրը ընկերներիցս մեկը ֆբ–ում շեյրել էր Բիլլի Այլիշի (Billie Eilish) «Bad Guy» երգը, որի շնորհիվ առաջին անգամ իմացա էդ 18 տարեկան կյանքի կտոր երգչուհու մասին, որը վերջերս իր 22 տարեկան եղբոր՝ ֆինիասի (Finneas) հետ մարդա 5 հատ Գրեմմի մրցանակ տարան տուն, էդպիսով Բիլլին դարձավ Գրեմիի պատմության ընթացքում երկրորդ ու նաև երբևէ ամենաերիտասարդ արտիստը որ Գրեմմիի 4 հիմնական մրցանակները ստացավ։ 
> Հա ինչ էի ասում․ «Bad Guy» երգը հետաքրքրեց ու ասեցի տեսնեմ ով ա էս աղջիկը  Յութուբում մի ինտերվյու գտա իր հետ, մի քիչ նայեցի ու իր երգերից ավելին տպավորեց Բիլլիի անմիջականությունն ու էմոցիաներն արտահայտելու անկաշկանդությունը։ Դե իսկ Ֆինիասը ընդհանրապես նենց հասուն ա թվում խոսելուց, որ մտածում ես մի 30 տարեկան կլինի հեչից։ 
> Հետո իմացա, որ և՛ Բիլլին, և Ֆինիասը երբևէ դպրոց չեն գնացել ու տնային ուսուցման շնորհիվ կարողացել են հիմնականում խորանալ էն ամենի մեջ ինչ իրանց հետաքրքրել ա, տվյալ դեպքում՝ երաժտությունը, որով տարվել են դեռ 4-5 տարեկանից, ու Բիլլիի Գրեմմիներ ստացած ողջ ալբոմն էլ երկուսով ստեղծել ու ձայնագրել են Ֆինիասի ննջարանում  
> 
> Մի խոսքով, իրանց օրինակը մտածեցի հետաքրքիր կլինի ստեղ բերել էն առումով, որ էս թեմայի քննարկումներում մասնակիցների հիմնական մտահոգությունը կարծեմ էն էր, որ տնային ուսուցումը չի կարող ապահովել դպրոցի գիտելիքների որակը, որ դպրոցը բացի գիտելիքներից, ուրիշ երեխեքի հետ շփվելով սոցիալական հմտություններ ա տալիս, որ տնային ուսուցման դեպքում երեխեն մեկուսացված կլինի ու մարդկանց հետ շփման մեջ կաշկանդված կլինի, սոցիալիզացման խնդիրներ կունենա և այլն։ 
> Մինչդեռ Բիլլին ու Ֆինիասը էս բոլոր մտահոգությունների լրիվ հակառակն են՝ շատ անմիջական են շփման մեջ, էմոցիոնալ, գիտակցական առումով զարմանալի հասուն են թվում ու մասնագիտական առումով էլ արդեն աննախադեպ հաջողությունների են հասել էսքան երիտասարդ տարիքում  
> Հա կարող ա Բիլլին մաթեմից շատ ուժեղ չի, չգիտեմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա էդ ոչ իրան, ոչ իր արվեստի երկրպագուներին առանձնապես չի խանգարում 
> 
> Հ․ Գ․
> Իհարկե, առանձին օրինակը դեռ հերիք չի տնային ուսուցման նախընտրելի լինելու մասին ընդհանրացված պնդումներ անելու համար, բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ ուշադրության արժանի վառ օրինակ ա


Բիլլի Այլիշին սկսել եմ ուսումնասիրել մի տարի առաջ և դեռ շարունակում եմ։ Էդ աղջիկն իր բնույթով զարմանալիորեն նման է աղջկաս, նաև արտաքինով, խոսելաձևով, աշխարհահայացքով, անմիջականությամբ։ Ու էդ պատճառով է, առաջին հերթին, որ հետաքրքրել է, հետո նոր բացահայտել եմ որպես երգչուհի։ Երբ նա դեռ հայտնի չէր և նոր-նոր էր եղբոր հետ յութուբում դնում իր երգերը, աղջիկս գտել էր նրան ու ամբողջովին հմայված էր, միակ մարդը, որի երկրպագուն է եղել և կա։ Էդ ժամանակ շատ քչերը գիտեին նրան, ու երբ նա դարձավ հայտնի, աղջկաս համար մի քիչ "աբիդնի" էր, որ իր ընկերուհիները, որոնք, իր ասլեով, իրականում չեն հասկանում Բիլլի Այլիշ, հանկարծ դարձան իբրև մոլի երկրպագուներ՝ որովհետև թրենդն այդպիսին էր։ 

Տնային ուսուցման պահով, Բիլլին պատմում է, որ իր ծնողները, որոնք ոտքից-գլուխ երաժշտության մեջ էին, չէին ուզում, որ իրենց երեխաները շեղվեին կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ ժամանակ վատնեին այլ առարկաների վրա, որ պարտադրում է դպրոցը, դրա համար էլ տնային ուսուցմամբ են մեծացրել, շեշտը՝ երաժշտություն։ Ճիշտն ասած, վստահ չեմ՝ արդյո՞ք բոլոր երեխաների դեպքում նման նեղ-մասնագիտական ուղղվածությամբ տնային ուսուցումը կտար նույն արդյունքը, բայց այն, որ Բիլլին ու իր եղբայրը (ով իրականում երգերի հեղինակն է) ահավոր շատ են աշխատում իրենց վրա՝ էդ բնագավառում, ու բոլոր իրենց հիթային երգերը գրվել են եղբոր փոքրիկ, խցանման ննջասենյակում, ցույց է տալիս, որ, անկախ ամեն ինչից, նման արդյունքի առանց քրտանաջան աշխատանքի չես հասնի։ 

Բիլլիի կատարումը չտեսնված հասուն է իր տարիքի համար, իսկ որպես կերպար նա ինձ համար մարմնավորում է այսօրվա դեռահասներին՝ իրենց ընդհանուր կեցվածքով ու վերաբերմունքով կյանքի հանդեպ։

----------

boooooooom (24.02.2020), Աթեիստ (17.02.2020), Արշակ (17.02.2020)

----------

